# Kenny Omega Says Jim Cornette Has ‘Backed Himself Up Into A Corner’ With ‘Hateful Speech’



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Kenny Omega Says Jim Cornette Has 'Backed Himself Up Into A Corner'


Jim Cornette has never shied away from sharing his feelings with the public or taking part in the controversy.




www.wrestlinginc.com





He's giving Jim more ammo lol!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The biggest wrestling cosplayer and worst thing to ever happen to the business complaining about an out of touch fossil that happens to be completely on the money with just how bad Omega is. Gotta admit, Cornettes comments on the Bullet Club members is gold.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

"The former manager of the *Rock ‘n’ Roll Express*, former color commentator for the NWA, and current podcaster, Jim Cornette......."

poor.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Get ‘em Kenny.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Kenny is just giving Cornette more ammo.

Everything Cornette does is a shtick, he is the ultimate carny. He is also a top 5 promo in the business.

If Russo can no sell Cornette, than anyone should be able to.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nothing he said isn't true though. They literally all just parrot the same opinion and make discussing wrestling on here futile. The biggest threat to retaining fans these days is Cornette and his poisonous following. Who would want to be a fan among these constantly negative voices?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lemme guess the comments now

Jim is allowed to say anything and Kenny is supposed to be better, or should be quiet or should not give him ammo or a bunch of other limpwristed takes which normally really amounts to ‘please don’t tulk bad abut daddy Jim’


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

All he's doing is giving Jim more views on YouTube and Spotify downloads. All Kenny has to do to win this war is take a page out of the Dude's book and say "that's like your opinion man" and move on. It gives Jim no further ammunition. 

There are definitely people on here who just parrot anything Jim says about AEW, but it feels like anyone who'd dare criticize them and shares a similar opinion as Jim is automatically labeled a Cornette boot licker. It is in fact possible to have a similar opinion as someone else. Not everyone has to like Kenny.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Nothing he said isn't true though. They literally all just parrot the same opinion and make discussing wrestling on here futile. The biggest thread to retaining fans these days is Cornette and his poisonous following. Who would want to be a fan among these constantly negative voices?


Now Kenny has every right to respond to Cornette, given Cornette frequently crosses the line.

But again the kid gloves approach when it comes to AEW is so ridiculous. Wrestling fandom been negative and this forum has always been heavy on the criticism and light on praise. Hell Cornette was actively doing meet and greats and interviews talking about wanting to kill Russo, piss on his grave, and telling stories about berating fast food workers to cheers. And he was a face on this forum, until he started saying wild shit about The Elite.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lemme guess the comments now
> 
> Jim is allowed to say anything and Kenny is supposed to be better, or should be quiet or should not give him ammo or a bunch of other limpwristed takes which normally really amounts to ‘please don’t tulk bad abut daddy Jim’


Nope, more like silence is the biggest weapon Kenny can use against Jim. Kenny defending himself by opening his mouth does nothing for him but giving more ammo to Cornette.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

> Kenny Omega discussed Jim Cornette, Cornette’s followers, and his opinion on Cornette’s situation.
> “I think Jim Cornette has backed himself up into a corner where, now, *he’s found this group of extremely pathetic human beings who have no other thing to aspire to become, or no one to base their life off of, no one to listen to, no one to adhere to their commands,”* Omega said. “And so, when it became a character that he could play as though he was still traveling up and down the strip in the indies, like back in the old days, now he’s got this group of people hanging off his every word. And all he has to do is sit and talk on a podcast with some other guy.
> 
> “*When he realized he could make money by delivering hateful speech, he backed himself* *into a corner, and now, if he wants to make rent,* *if he wants to buy his fancy McDonald’s double cheeseburger meal, he has to talk about the things that are going to get attention and a lot of the time, that’s going to be your’s truly.”*


  ... Can't say I disagree with him.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Now Kenny has every right to respond to Cornette, given Cornette frequently crosses the line.
> 
> But again the kid gloves approach when it comes to AEW is so ridiculous. Wrestling fandom been negative and this forum has always been heavy on the criticism and light on praise. Hell Cornette was actively doing meet and greats and interviews talking about wanting to kill Russo, piss on his grave, and telling stories about berating fast food workers to cheers. And he was a face on this forum, until he started saying wild shit about The Elite.


I'm not sure that's a healthy form of fandom to begin with, let's be honest. If you spend more time saying why you hate something, the problem isn't the thing that you hate anymore. 

AEW criticism or not, I've always found Cornette annoying at best.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I love that Omega just can’t let it go. He always has to open his mouth and sound like an idiot. Hate speech? Because he doesn’t lick Tony Khan’s boots like every other “journalist” or praise Kenny for the superstar that he is? Kenny’s probably just upset he gets called Kenny Olivier everywhere he goes. I love it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I'm not sure that's a healthy form of fandom to begin with, let's be honest. If you spend more time saying why you hate something, the problem isn't the thing that you hate anymore.
> 
> AEW criticism or not, I've always found Cornette annoying at best.


People like to hear folk be negative lol, it's why Skip Bayless is a millionaire. The same way folk enjoy hearing WWE took to task, the WWE only or stuck in the past folk need their folk to destroy the new cool kid in town.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I love that Omega just can’t let it go. He always has to open his mouth and sound like an idiot. Hate speech? Because he doesn’t lick Tony Khan’s boots like every other “journalist” or praise Kenny for the superstar that he is? Kenny’s probably just upset he gets called Kenny Olivier everywhere he goes. I love it.


So you’re saying he shouldn’t defend hisself or clap back?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> Kenny Omega Says Jim Cornette Has 'Backed Himself Up Into A Corner'
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette has never shied away from sharing his feelings with the public or taking part in the controversy.
> ...


“That seeps into our locker room too. Yeah, it does. Everyone is so afraid of the f*cking cult of Cornette army and people that have like, you know, anti-AEW sites that they want to be — they want to do whatever the f*ck they can to stay safe.”

*I thank Kenny for the 20 minute rant coming this weekend.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fearless Viper said:


> Nope, more like silence is the biggest weapon Kenny can use against Jim. Kenny defending himself by opening his mouth does nothing for him but giving more ammo to Cornette.


Silence is the best weapon

suuuuure sure sure sure sure sure sure uh huh, sure sure sure sure SURE sure sure sure sure sure SURE SURE sure sure sure sure sure suuuuure sure sure sure sure sure sure uh huh, sure sure sure sure SURE sure sure sure sure sure SURE SURE sure sure sure sure sure suuuuure sure sure sure sure sure sure uh huh, sure sure sure sure SURE sure sure sure sure sure SURE SURE sure sure sure sure sure


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I thank Kenny for the 20 minute rant coming this weekend.*


It’ll be the same regurgitated bullshit ya’ll have been lapping up like panting dogs for the past 5 years or so. Oh joy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> ... Can't say I disagree with him.


Then you don’t know a lot about Cornette.

Kenny is literally wrong. Jim is doing fine financially. Both him and Last are pretty wealthy. They’re under no pressure to do or say anything.

The cultists and their leaders just can’t comprehend that there could possibly be legitimate criticism of their “wrestling” so they have to smear and deny all of it as bad faith. It’s pretty pathetic.

As others pointed out, the IWC worshipped Cornette’s shoots until he turned them on Olivier and his cronies.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> It’ll be the same regurgitated bullshit ya’ll have been lapping up like panting dogs for the past 5 years or so. Oh joy.


*The same regurgitation that sends the AEW Locker Room into tears. "No one cares what Cornette has to say." Btw. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> The cultists and their leaders just can’t comprehend that there could possibly be legitimate criticism of their “wrestling” so they have to smear and deny all of it as bad faith. It’s pretty pathetic.











Official Cult of Cornette Membership Certificate


Check out the deal on Official Cult of Cornette Membership Certificate at Jim Cornette




www.jimcornette.com





You seen no irony in your constant 'cultists' remarks when Cornette followers literally call themselves the 'Cult of Cornette'. Many I have seen follow his opinions to the word, will hear no criticism, and even tend to use his names given to certain wrestlers. Signs of indoctrinated behaviour. Like so:



> until he turned them on Olivier and his cronies.


Also, you mention 'bad faith' when posters like yourself have no issues painting hundreds of thousands of people with one brush. Now that's bad faith posting.

Also, below is more cult-like behaviour than what I see from most AEW marks. On their feet, cheering the overlord as scandal looms above him yet again. (the camera panning to him when "PUPPETS!" is heard is perfect)

If Tony Khan became a sex pest on top of an 'alleged' murderer cover-up-er and 'alleged' pedo ring enabler (even celebrating the life of top nonce Pat Patterson when he passed), then I'd be very concerned and pretty disgusted in AEW fans if he got reactions like this.

Oh yeah, and this video had comments disabled so no bad words about the benevolent one can be heard.






Edit: Almost forgot about this. Fucking hell, if this isn't cult-ish then what is? Where's the same energy for Vince, bro, or does that not fit your agenda?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528879573638815745


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> So you’re saying he shouldn’t defend hisself or clap back?


The problem is every time he's done so in the past he gets clapped back 10x harder by Cornette. Why does he need to respond? It'd be one thing if Kenny could bring him down a peg and shut him up with a response, but you're trying to cut promos on a guy who's got way more experience doing it than you. If you see a pig flinging slop you probably shouldn't get in the pig pen and try to wrestle the pig because you both are just gonna get dirty and you'll both look like pigs in the end. All he's doing is giving the cult of Cornette more ammunition and more content thus more money. If you don't want him to get attention then just say he's got a shitty take or that he's entitled to his opinion. Don't feed the trolls. Simple as that.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

I don't think Cornette gives a fuck, he's happy with where he's at.

He doesn't want to be so involved in wrestling anymore, he'd rather sit back and talk about it on his podcast instead. And he's more often right than wrong. 

Omega just sounds typical of this generation of wrestlers: sensitive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I forgot to mention Cornette makes 6 figures everytime he opens the Cornette's Collectibles shop, so he definitely doesn't need this podcast to pay bills and eat. It takes him weeks to mail one day of orders. That's an embarrassing reach by Kenny.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Official Cult of Cornette Membership Certificate
> 
> 
> Check out the deal on Official Cult of Cornette Membership Certificate at Jim Cornette
> ...


Buddy I don’t give a fuck if his fans call themselves The Corny Ballwashers. I’ve been on the internet enough to see that the lack ot critical thinking among AEW fans is worse than just about any group of fans I’ve seen. Only Trump’s reddit page would come close.

I listen to Cornette’s podcast and I disagree with a ton of his shit - As you can see in the AEW reviews thread if you checked it out. He’s a backward misogynistic cunt who’s extremely conservative when it comes to professional wrestling, which is ironic given his political affiliation and he can’t stick to a release schedule to save his life - I’ve seen a ton of criticism on his reddit page and in his thread, hell he gets a lot of pushback from his co-host, a recent example would be his view on Tanahashi.

However it is also objectively true that the guys who he likes on AEW, the segments that he praises have been their highest minute by minute draws and are also extremely popular among the cultists. Why is that?

That is the thing about them, the take any constructive criticism as bad faith hating, like nonsensically booking Jeff Hardy into normalcy instantly, or sticking with Adam Page as champion when you have a legitimate star in Bryan Danielson doing some of the best heel work of his career. Booking fucking Brody King and Kyle O’Reily into title shots. These are legitimate critiques and you know the cult would have eaten up the product if they went in a different direction, but they can’t admit it. They can’t accept than Tony is a hack.

LOL at bringing up WWE. How desperate. Straight from the cult’s whataboutist playbook. Shocking. As if Cornette and his fans give a shit about that mess.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cornette's a giant raging cunt, but Kenny should know better than to poke at him, even if he can say whatever he feels like. 

Anyway back to cults arguing with cults about cults and with other cults about different cult opinions on said cults.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Now Kenny has every right to respond to Cornette, given Cornette frequently crosses the line.
> 
> But again the kid gloves approach when it comes to AEW is so ridiculous. Wrestling fandom been negative and this forum has always been heavy on the criticism and light on praise. Hell Cornette was actively doing meet and greats and interviews talking about wanting to kill Russo, piss on his grave, and telling stories about berating fast food workers to cheers. And he was a face on this forum, until he started saying wild shit about The Elite.


*I'm glad someone pointed out the flagrant hypocrisy. I joined this forum 8 years ago with the username "Bring Back Russo." I've seen this dozens of times with my own eyes. Cornette was a wrestling savant until 2019. I wonder what changed, because it damn sure wasn't his opinions 🤔.*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah right. Corny is so rich he has to react to a fuckin AEW media scrum to make content. 

He may or may not be doing well financially, doesn't change the fact he has struck gold with this audience that eats up his hate for AEW and is cashing in on it. 

People like money, especially in the wrestling world. You have to be a special kind of an idiot to believe he's not doing reactions to aew for money. 

I listened to his praises for Christian promo and Luchasaurus heel turn. And guess what. He just goes out of his way to find something to shit on. It's so forced and phony. He spent like 5 mins explaining how Luchasaurus is an idiot because his opponent was Serpentico. I mean come the fuck on. 

He pretends to be this mastermind genius booker as if he ran WWE, WCW and ECW at the same time in the 90s. When the fact is if he was that good at his job, Vince Russo would have never been hired by Vince. 

Cornette can sell a donkey at the price of a fine steed and he can talk his way out of gates of hell. He knows what he's doing and it's quite obvious if you're not a fan and hanging by every word he says.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I think Cornette often offers tremendous insight into why something either worked or didn’t, or why something could’ve been carried off better, and etc. The guy just clearly knows what he’s talking about. Now, are some of his opinions too strongly expressed? Of course. But regardless, I dont think that being a fan of Cornette means that you’re not a fan of Kenny Omega/AEW. The two aren’t mutually exclusive.

And to that point that’s where I have to disagree with Kenny putting down people that listen to Cornette. You can be a fan of both Corny and AEW. There’s plenty of amateur hour booking and amateur level talent on AEW’s roster. There’s plenty of questionable decisions being made there. However disagreeable one may find it to be, it doesnt make him wrong and doesn’t make those who listen to wrong (or whatever his specific wording was).

There’s a middle ground here. Cornette’s overly critical, but AEW die-hards are overly defensive and fanatical to the point that they rarely, if ever acknowledge the shortcomings. Lastly, to say he backed himself into a corner… well, it’s a mighty successful corner to be backed into. It’s a tremendously successful podcast, he moves merchandise, and the reality is that AEW and other promotions would pay huge money for him to come in for even a one-off.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Is it possible to be a fan of both..? I love workrate and I love a good roast. Part of me desperately wishes they have some sort of understanding and are working us from both sides


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> Yeah right. Corny is so rich he has to react to a fuckin AEW media scrum to make content.
> 
> He may or may not be doing well financially, doesn't change the fact he has struck gold with this audience that eats up his hate for AEW and is cashing in on it.
> 
> ...


If he were any good, he'd probably be doing it right now. But no, he's making the easy money being a trashy "journalist". I really use that word sparingly.



Wridacule said:


> Is it possible to be a fan of both..? I love workrate and I love a good roast. Part of me desperately wishes they have some sort of understanding and are working us from both sides


Absolutely, though if you enjoy a whiney old lady talking out of his arse, then that's definitely an acquired taste to have.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Now Kenny has every right to respond to Cornette, given Cornette frequently crosses the line.
> 
> But again the kid gloves approach when it comes to AEW is so ridiculous. Wrestling fandom been negative and this forum has always been heavy on the criticism and light on praise. Hell Cornette was actively doing meet and greats and interviews talking about wanting to kill Russo, piss on his grave, and telling stories about berating fast food workers to cheers. And he was a face on this forum, until he started saying wild shit about The Elite.


Being a shock jock drives traffic. All you have to do is take a basic dislike for something and then use inflammatory wording. You don't even have to believe all of it, just enough to make your point coherently. Skip Bayless, Stephen A. Smith, Clay Travis, and Jim Cornette are all the same. I actually think Bischoff wasn't originally part of this group, but I am willing to bet that as his traffic increased once he started going after TK's comments. At that point, you have to ride the money train as long as it will go.

I don't even blame these dudes for doing it. If you profit off of negative criticism then you have to do it. Especially, if you believe most of it. The fans are the ones, I don't understand. You're either a mark that is getting played for views or you are hate istening so that you can say why the Cornette's of the world are bad. Either way I don't get it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The bitter old man with glasses is still a stain to the wrestling industry.

That is all.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Buddy I don’t give a fuck if his fans call themselves The Corny Ballwashers. I’ve been on the internet enough to see that the lack ot critical thinking among AEW fans is worse than just about any group of fans I’ve seen. Only Trump’s reddit page would come close.
> 
> I listen to Cornette’s podcast and I disagree with a ton of his shit - As you can see in the AEW reviews thread if you checked it out. He’s a backward misogynistic cunt who’s extremely conservative when it comes to professional wrestling, which is ironic given his political affiliation and he can’t stick to a release schedule to save his life - I’ve seen a ton of criticism on his reddit page and in his thread, hell he gets a lot of pushback from his co-host, a recent example would be his view on Tanahashi.
> 
> ...


Jim cornette also booked kyle oreillys mentor davey Richards as champion in roh. Go ahead and tell me Jim isn't as incompetent as Tony.

That makes cornette a hack too.

Oh yeah and Don't get too baity. Your favourite word is cult and you do like shitting on aew fans.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kenny Olivier is a fck'n awesome wrestling name. He should embrace it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Any cornette fan that posts to shit on Kenny has to defend Jim being a mark for davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, kyle oreilly and bobby Fish.

If there's going to be another mark war I'm going to make you lot work for it. Show me your critical thinking skills


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Is it possible to be a fan of both..? I love workrate and I love a good roast. Part of me desperately wishes they have some sort of understanding and are working us from both sides


*Brian alluded to this on the podcast two weeks ago when they were talking about Meltzer. Cornette definitely influences booking decisions. A lot of us knew before Tony Khan himself acknowledged it last year, because they would do or reference something Cornette pointed out a week after it was said.*


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Brian alluded to this on the podcast two weeks ago when they were talking about Meltzer. Cornette definitely influences booking decisions. A lot of us knew before Tony Khan himself acknowledged it last year, because they would do or reference something Cornette pointed out a week after it was said.*



Yeah, bro it's obvious they listen. Ever since Jelly pulled out that tennis racket.

I just wish we could all find a bit more of a middle ground on the topic, Corny included. I don't think Brian...Bryan? Gets enough credit for how objective he keeps things. He calls Jim out on a lot. It really sucks that so many AEW fans take the podcasts so personal. 

Shit, bro if anything YOU should be the shining example to just laugh most of it off. Jim shits on women's wrestling on the regular!


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim cornette also booked kyle oreillys mentor davey Richards as champion in roh. Go ahead and tell me Jim isn't as incompetent as Tony.
> 
> That makes cornette a hack too.
> 
> Oh yeah and Don't get too baity. Your favourite word is cult and you do like shitting on aew fans.


You seriously didn't just compare TK who has a grand total of 4 years tops wrestling business experience with Cornette who has decades? 

🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Yeah, bro it's obvious they listen. Ever since Jelly pulled out that tennis racket.
> 
> I just wish we could all find a bit more of a middle ground on the topic, Corny included. I don't think Brian...Bryan? Gets enough credit for how objective he keeps things. He calls Jim out on a lot. It really sucks that so many AEW fans take the podcasts so personal.
> 
> Shit, bro if anything YOU should be the shining example to just laugh most of it off. Jim shits on women's wrestling on the regular!


*Exactly! Like hello? I put women's wrestling (and currently, Japanese women's wrestling) above everything, but I don't cry in a corner because Cornette dislikes it. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Being a shock jock drives traffic. All you have to do is take a basic dislike for something and then use inflammatory wording. You don't even have to believe all of it, just enough to make your point coherently. Skip Bayless, Stephen A. Smith, Clay Travis, and Jim Cornette are all the same. I actually think Bischoff wasn't originally part of this group, but I am willing to bet that as his traffic increased once he started going after TK's comments. At that point, you have to ride the money train as long as it will go.
> 
> I don't even blame these dudes for doing it. If you profit off of negative criticism then you have to do it. Especially, if you believe most of it. The fans are the ones, I don't understand. You're either a mark that is getting played for views or you are hate istening so that you can say why the Cornette's of the world are bad. Either way I don't get it.


I didn't get it at first when I got on this forum, on why the WWE section was so active with folk who claimed to hate it. But the longer I seen other fandoms do the same, I think it's just goes back to humans like familiarity especially with the frankly overwhelming amount of content we have at our fingertips.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ForceOfNature said:


> You seriously didn't just compare TK who has a grand total of 4 years tops wrestling business experience with Cornette who has decades?
> 
> 🤣


Nope just using his logic against him. He said pushing kyle oreilly makes Tony Khan a hack. Well davey Richards was pushed heavily by Jim. Davey sucks 

Going by his logic Jim cornette can't book either.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wridacule said:


> Yeah, bro it's obvious they listen. Ever since Jelly pulled out that tennis racket.
> 
> I just wish we could all find a bit more of a middle ground on the topic, Corny included. I don't think Brian...Bryan? Gets enough credit for how objective he keeps things. He calls Jim out on a lot. It really sucks that so many AEW fans take the podcasts so personal.
> 
> Shit, bro if anything YOU should be the shining example to just laugh most of it off. Jim shits on women's wrestling on the regular!


The point Omega tried making was, some performers have a hard time dealing with such hatred. He was more pissed at Cornette ridiculing japanese female wrestlers. I mean not everyone is thick skinned and they don't have to be. 

You are allowed to dislike something but outright bullying people because you don't like the way they look or they don't wrestle a certain way you're used to. And then it's even just not you. Cornette has a power to control his cult, most his fans are wannabe bootleg online avatar of Cornette. So when his fans parrot his quotes on Twitter to these wrestlers, it kind of becomes a problem for the ones who can't take it. 

Hana Kimura is a reality. People can be mentally weak and this sort of hatred can really mess with them. 

Kenny wrestled with multiple injuries and fuckin vertigo and still managed to have an amazing year. And the entire time this fatass was sitting in his chair and taking a dump on him every week. 

I mean what the fuck have you even done for wrestling? What even is your fuckin "vision"?.. smoky mountain wrestling?.. We all know how that went. He wouldn't even invest his personal money into it after the investor pulled out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jim Cornette is a wrestling god, I don’t care if some of his views are outdated, I bow to thee.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Firefromthegods said:


> Nope just using his logic against him. He said pushing kyle oreilly makes Tony Khan a hack. Well davey Richards was pushed heavily by Jim. Davey sucks
> 
> Going by his logic Jim cornette can't book either.


Name one single booker that never tried to push the wrong guy atleast once?

Difference being is that TK does it very very regularly. He's probably done it more in the last 4 years than Cornettes whole career tbh.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Haha I can feel another public apology to corny coming. Omega must be thick as pig shit if he thinks he can take on corny in public slanging match. His mental health will be in a way worse place if he tries it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim cornette also booked kyle oreillys mentor davey Richards as champion in roh. Go ahead and tell me Jim isn't as incompetent as Tony.
> 
> That makes cornette a hack too.
> 
> Oh yeah and Don't get too baity. Your favourite word is cult and you do like shitting on aew fans.


I have no problem with them being booked as champions if they’re consistently presented as such - Or at least I’m not familiar enough with either to have an issue with it. 

I have a problem with them suddenly being booked into the main event after never being presented as anything more than midcard fodder - They’re not even presented as the top guys in their stable let alone top guy in the company. There is a way to elevate people and do it believably and random Battle Royale wins where your top stars are missismt aint it. 

These are two of the least credible world title contenders I can actually ever remember in my time watching professional wrestling. Genuinely zero percent chance they’re winning the match which would be fine if that was supposed to be the point but it isn’t. This isn’t Sami vs Roman from before WM, this is being presented as a legitimate title match. It’s a joke.

So long as I continue to see the plain hypocrisy on the level that I see it. You’d swear these people didn’t spend years shitting on WWE for their comedic nonsense, hell they still do. When they’re so resistant to the idea that things could ever be done better they make their own bed. I think for all the legitimate criticism people have of AEW the thing that puts people off the most are the fanbase. Not everyone obviously but in a general sense there’s just a total lack of scrutiny.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I listen to Cornette but I tend to ignore his viewpoints on people he has had negative interactions with previously (Omega, Bucks, Kenny King etc) as its clear he's incapable of having a rational viewpoint when it comes to what they're doing.

Then again I'm not one of these people who associates themselves with a group/promotion. Samoa Joe was right about it being pathetic. Just watch a show yourself and decide whether you enjoy it as opposed to be told whether to like something.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

zkorejo said:


> The point Omega tried making was, some performers have a hard time dealing with such hatred. He was more pissed at Cornette ridiculing japanese female wrestlers. I mean not everyone is thick skinned and they don't have to be.
> 
> You are allowed to dislike something but outright bullying people because you don't like the way they look or they don't wrestle a certain way you're used to. And then it's even just not you. Cornette has a power to control his cult, most his fans are wannabe bootleg online avatar of Cornette. So when his fans parrot his quotes on Twitter to these wrestlers, it kind of becomes a problem for the ones who can't take it.
> 
> ...



You're really comparing what happened to Hana to what Jim does? That's the biggest issue in this day and age right there. It's not about having thick skin at all. I'm hands down the most sensitive person I know. There doesn't seem to be any degree or context taken into account. It's all black and white, no middle ground at all. 


An old man from the south, shooting the shit with a buddy for a few thousand people to laugh at is not the same thing as mobs of fans actively wishing death on you. Suicide is also a whole other ballpark in Japan. Now is it OK for Jim to body shame these women? Of course not. But does the harshness of the message discredit the message? Would the casual fan NOT think some of these things seeing these women at first glance? 

Just about every wrestler plays hurt. That doesn't place Kenny above criticism, no matter how spectacular the match was. You can't please everyone, and at the end of the day Jim is just one guy. This is where I'm a bit ignorant on this argument though. No one has said worse things about my closest friends and family than me, lol. And I don't mean that in a malicious way. Roasting, or shooting the dozens, baggin, snappin, jonsin... whatever you wanna call it, is as old as human history. Even if you are thin skinned, you should be able to tell an honest opinion from someone that's just on fire  it's not hard to not listen to someone. or the many someone's that listen to them. Social media has plenty of block features.

Jim's done plenty for wrestling, and still is. If you want to believe that or not is up to you, but I don't think that's really a point worth debating


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wridacule said:


> You're really comparing what happened to Hana to what Jim does? That's the biggest issue in this day and age right there. It's not about having thick skin at all. I'm hands down the most sensitive person I know. There doesn't seem to be any degree or context taken into account. It's all black and white, no middle ground at all.
> 
> 
> An old man from the south, shooting the shit with a buddy for a few thousand people to laugh at is not the same thing as mobs of fans actively wishing death on you. Suicide is also a whole other ballpark in Japan. Now is it OK for Jim to body shame these women? Of course not. But does the harshness of the message discredit the message? Would the casual fan NOT think some of these things seeing these women at first glance?
> ...


If you're a performer/wrestler you want feedback. You want social media presence to attract more bookings. The established names can easily deactivate accounts like Bucks or Cody. People with strong support system can easily get over it.

Sure you can ban a few, but Cornette fans are like thousands of White Walkers rushing at you at the command of the Night King. 

Again, I'm fine with roasting personally. I'm just being empathetic towards people who can't handle it. Blocking isn't a solution, I know calling people out on it isn't either because it's not going to change. But having some decency wouldn't really hurt anyone. 

My issue isn't with his cult. It's with Cornette. He is highly influential for some people and he should be responsible with his words. I get it he's a funny/entertaining guy, but you can't deny he tends to go overboard most of the times. 

I mean ofcourse he has contributed to wrestling, my point was, the way he acts is like as if he is Vince McMahon. 

"That's how it should be done" criticism coming from a guy who got to be a booker 2 times and didn't really make a difference in wrestling history. 

If I remember correctly Paul Heyman invested his family money trying to save ECW. Bischoff tried buying WCW with his personal money if I'm not mistaken. Jim Cornette who believes he's the best booker ever, had a chance to keep SMW going for a few months, and if he REALLY believed in his vision he would have went all in and tried to save it, but he bitched out and kept his money.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll say this.
Cornette's ROH run fucking sucked.
He may say on his podcast that he saved the promotion financially by getting the Sinclair deal, but way before Cornette became such a polarizing figure it was clear to anyone watched that he also made that promotion into a walking corpse.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

zkorejo said:


> If you're a performer/wrestler you want feedback. You want social media presence to attract more bookings. The established names can easily deactivate accounts like Bucks or Cody. People with strong support system can easily get over it.
> 
> Sure you can ban a few, but Cornette fans are like thousands of White Walkers rushing at you at the command of the Night King.
> 
> ...



Now is this every/the majority of his fans, or is every nutjob with a negative opinion being lumped in with Corny because they agree with some of the things he says?? 

As far as smokey mountain goes... I really don't have a dog in that fight. I don't know or care about what he did or didn't have the money to do. Pocket watching isn't really my jam. I don't think that discredits his opinion by any means though. If I say you shouldn't steal, does it make it incorrect if I've stolen things? I mean we are talking about the past. Who's to say he doesn't regret not spending the money?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Cornette is one of the best promos in wrestling. And the current best pro wrestling podcast.

Olivier is so petty im loving it


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wridacule said:


> Now is this every/the majority of his fans, or is every nutjob with a negative opinion being lumped in with Corny because they agree with some of the things he says??
> 
> As far as smokey mountain goes... I really don't have a dog in that fight. I don't know or care about what he did or didn't have the money to do. Pocket watching isn't really my jam. I don't think that discredits his opinion by any means though. If I say you shouldn't steal, does it make it incorrect if I've stolen things? I mean we are talking about the past. Who's to say he doesn't regret not spending the money?


Cornette goes overboard and his fans parrot his opinions. Opinions that are hateful towards AEW and wrestlers associated with it. He doesn't go nearly as hard on WWE because.. reasons. I remember him hating the first stadium stampede and was completely okay with Swamp match which was considerably much much worse. 

Well he had his chance to change the wrestling world with TNA again when he had the book. Didn't really do anything groundbreaking there either. 

Not to mention he's a hot head who got fired from every place he worked at, yet with that resume he's supposedly this genius booker/wrestling savior in 2022. It's mind boggling to me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

omega gonna die


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Kenny should just ignore him. Jim is smart but not nearly as smart as he thinks he is. Ignore him and leave him be.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Now Kenny has every right to respond to Cornette, given Cornette frequently crosses the line.
> 
> But again the kid gloves approach when it comes to AEW is so ridiculous. Wrestling fandom been negative and this forum has always been heavy on the criticism and light on praise. Hell Cornette was actively doing meet and greats and interviews talking about wanting to kill Russo, piss on his grave, and telling stories about berating fast food workers to cheers. And he was a face on this forum, until he started saying wild shit about The Elite.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/vn0s7l


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Guys like Omega and Owens can't let it go with Cornette because deep down they know he's right about most things and knows his shit (wrestling wise at least, i dont think hes a great human being or anything.) And they desperately want his approval.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Guys like Omega and Owens can't let it go with Cornette because deep down they know he's right about most things and knows his shit (wrestling wise at least, i dont think hes a great human being or anything.) And they desperately want his approval.


Meh. Goes both ways. Dude can't get over a match that happened 11 years ago and comes up with stupid nicknames because he doesn't like the guy personally. All involved are insecure.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

otbr87 said:


> The biggest wrestling cosplayer and worst thing to ever happen to the business complaining about an out of touch fossil that happens to be completely on the money with just how bad Omega is. Gotta admit, Cornettes comments on the Bullet Club members is gold.


The worst thing to ever happen is hyperbolic when there’s been people like Benoit. 

And Adam Cole.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

ForceOfNature said:


> You seriously didn't just compare TK who has a grand total of 4 years tops wrestling business experience with Cornette who has decades?
> 
> 🤣


4 years... Isn't that how long Smoky Mountain Wrestling lasted before it went bankrupt? And Cornette does have decades in the business. He's also probably been fired more times than anyone else in history. I'm not saying I'm dying on the TK cross, not by any means because I do hope he gets someone else in to book, but Jim Cornette isn't this prophet of the wrestling gods like people brag him up to be.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Jnewt said:


> 4 years... Isn't that how long Smoky Mountain Wrestling lasted before it went bankrupt? And Cornette does have decades in the business. He's also probably been fired more times than anyone else in history. I'm not saying I'm dying on the TK cross, not by any means because I do hope he gets someone else in to book, but Jim Cornette isn't this prophet of the wrestling gods like people brag him up to be.


Prophet? No.

Knows more than TK about wrestling? Yes, definitely yes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/vn0s7l


The best part about it, is it's totally lost on the "play nice with AEW" crowd. Jim is certainly a dick don't get me wrong. But fans acting like AEW is experiencing some never before seen toxicity from Cornette and his disciples is wild.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

It's that time of the month for Kenny.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Cornette also screwed some of the boys on pay at Smokey Mountain. Which is why he fell out with the Torch before spending the next two decades throwing homophobic slurs at Wade Keller after Bruce Mitchell reported it. Talk about mud show carnies. 😁

Criticising wrestlers' work is one thing, calling them paedophiles and getting an audience to harass them online trying to harm their careers is another. Kenny should have stuck a lawyer on Cornette and Last as soon as he did that.


I've been to see Cornette live and I'm a long time podcast listener. But the gimmick's too much for me now - I've heard all his stories and embellishments, there's nothing left but low brow sensationalism. His 'cult' just make wrestling discussion and discourse banal.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's kinda true. Cornette has made himself a living being a dickhead. His fans watch for his hateful rants, that's how he makes money so he can't stop doing it. He backed himself into a corner. I don't have a problem with Jim Cornette being critical about wrestling, he's welcome to like and dislike what he wants. The problem is he takes the shit too far and makes it personal. He spews hatred at people when at the end of the day it's just wrestling. He's wished death on multiple wrestlers just because he doesn't like them, he's inspired his flock of followers to harass and fuck with these guys on twitter. It's one thing to have an opinion but it's another to just be a hateful vindictive person. He doesn't have to like Kenny, he doesn't have to like AEW, that's his opinion. He just takes it too far and makes personal attacks against people.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> The best part about it, is it's totally lost on the "play nice with AEW" crowd. Jim is certainly a dick don't get me wrong. But fans acting like AEW is experiencing some never before seen toxicity from Cornette and his disciples is wild.


Many AEW fans and their wrestlers want their company to be treated better than any wrestling company in history. 





__





Loading…






www.wrestlingforum.com





Could you imagine the shitshow this thread would be if it was about TK? People would be shouting in the streets "HOW COULD YOU SPECULATE ON SOMEONE ELSES MENTALL ILLNESS!" by the end of the 25 page thread, it would be locked, chip would be banned and a new forum rule would randomly appear.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Cornette is smart, but he's also a dick. This is a guy who had a great gig with NWA Power (which was perfect for him!) and he screwed himself by making a stupid and extremely dated joke about Ethiopian people. His only way of staying relevant these days is by making over the top statements and trying to tear down others to get attention. 

Great manager and personality, but the business has long since passed him by.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

MaseMan said:


> Cornette is smart, but he's also a dick. This is a guy who had a great gig with NWA Power (which was perfect for him!) and he screwed himself by making a stupid and extremely dated joke about Ethiopian people. His only way of staying relevant these days is by making over the top statements and trying to tear down others to get attention.
> 
> Great manager and personality, but the business has long since passed him by.


You think he cares? He is making money over fist.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Many AEW fans and their wrestlers want their company to be treated better than any wrestling company in history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm all for the wrestlers or personalities having a go at unfair or over the line criticism. I was in support of Russo getting that restraining order when Cornette was threatening to kill him. 

But it's funny to watch folk spend a decade telling Cena he's not worth a damn. It being a running meme to call Vince a closeted homosexual. For us all to agree Brandi was lucky she married a famous dick, because otherwise she wouldn't have her spot . All agree Sunny was a drunken whore mess, who was going to fuck her life up. 

Yet then folk suddenly get all thoughtful and considerate when it's not the acceptable targets. Which tbf is just life and not unique to Wrestling fandom. But I'm big on keep the same energy. Don't tell me Nia Jax is a fat bitch Monday. Then Wednesday we shouldn't body shame Adam Cole and it's weird that folk care about anything but talent.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

No point having a argument with these cultists when these mfers look like this. Imagine these people calling AEW fans neckbeards and other insults


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> You think he cares? He is making money over fist.


He'll be earning a comfortable living, but the calibre of the show's sponsors don't suggest he's making big bank. 

He's no Joe Rogan.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> No point having a argument with these cultists when these mfers look like this. Imagine these people calling AEW fans neckbeards and other insults
> View attachment 127163


I didn't realise that Kyle Gass listened to Cornette! I know they wrote a song about low hanging fruit, but sheesh!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Twinkletoes is still butthurt that Jim doesn´t like him.
In other news, water is still wet.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> He'll be earning a comfortable living, but the calibre of the show's sponsors don't suggest he's making big bank.
> 
> He's no Joe Rogan.


Rogan talks politics, Jim talks wrestling. Jim wouldn't be making as much as Joe even if he was nice


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Kenny should just ignore him. Jim is smart but not nearly as smart as he thinks he is. Ignore him and leave him be.


He just can't help himself and every time he bitches he gets it back 10 times worse. Needs to be the better man and not try and start another argument. Corny is going to have him for breakfast yet again.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> Cornette also screwed some of the boys on pay at Smokey Mountain. Which is why he fell out with the Torch before spending the next two decades throwing homophobic slurs at Wade Keller after Bruce Mitchell reported it. Talk about mud show carnies. 😁
> 
> Criticising wrestlers' work is one thing, calling them paedophiles and getting an audience to harass them online trying to harm their careers is another. Kenny should have stuck a lawyer on Cornette and Last as soon as he did that.
> 
> ...


Corny has a good lawyer and knows the legal issues in and out and he knows fine well the fine line between libel and making his point with extreme impact. Kenny isn't clever enough and shouldn't get involved with him or it will just end in tears. Tony Khan wont back him either as he knows fine well corny knows his stuff and the more you get involved thr worse it will be for you.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Rogan talks politics, Jim talks wrestling. Jim wouldn't be making as much as Joe even if he was nice


Rogan talks everything. Having a few politicians on per year does not make him a political commentator by any means.


----------



## mArLeYgDAk1LLa (6 mo ago)

WHAT


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

"_When he realized he could make money by delivering hateful speech, he backed himself into a corner, and now, if he wants to make rent, if he wants to buy his fancy McDonald’s double cheeseburger meal, he has to talk about the things that are going to get attention and a lot of the time, that’s going to be yours truly.”_



Smart and funny response. It is what it is: "we're relevant and you need to talk about us to pay rent"

But is Cornette really not a home owner? That'd be pretty sad if true, it'd change the way people perceive him as owning a home is a basic marker of success, so surely Kenny's wrong about that.

Surely.




The Legit Lioness said:


> *I forgot to mention Cornette makes 6 figures everytime he opens the Cornette's Collectibles shop, so he definitely doesn't need this podcast to pay bills and eat. It takes him weeks to mail one day of orders. That's an embarrassing reach by Kenny.*


That's false, he uses every trick in the book to create a false perception of running a hot business. He's so fake whenever he's talking shit about his collectibles, I can't stand it lol - don't fall for it!



AthleticGirth said:


> Cornette also screwed some of the boys on pay at Smokey Mountain. Which is why he fell out with the Torch before spending the next two decades throwing homophobic slurs at Wade Keller after Bruce Mitchell reported it. Talk about mud show carnies. 😁


I've heard Wade say Corny's insults have "disqualified his opinion" forever or something along those lines... do you know what was said?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> "When he realized he could make money by delivering hateful speech, he backed himself into a corner, and now, if he wants to make rent, if he wants to buy his fancy McDonald’s double cheeseburger meal, he has to talk about the things that are going to get attention and a lot of the time, that’s going to be yours truly.”
> 
> That's an awesome response by Kenny!
> 
> ...


*Prove it. Post his financials. We already know you have no idea what you're talking about because you don't even know he has a mansion, but please go the extra step in exposing yourself.*


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Is it time for Kenny to apologise?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Prove it. Post his financials. We already know you have no idea what you're talking about because you don't even know he has a mansion, but please go the extra step in exposing yourself.*


I'm surprised to hear he's a renter, which is why I'm asking if what Kenny said is true. However, given the stories he's told about his day-to-day life, I'm more surprised to hear you say he owns a mansion.

It'd be more practical for you to prove he owns a mansion than for me to "prove his financials", so how about you prove your claim?

Regarding his collectibles, I can tell he uses every trick in the book to exaggerate how in demand they are. I'd bet my life I'm right on that. 

And chill with the personal insults lol, it's just wrestling.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> Is it time for Kenny to apologise?


Kenny has already apologised twice I know of to him on twitter. He really just wants jim to like him. Maybe he should try rapping as max castor is now one of Jim's favourites lol.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

DUD said:


> I listen to Cornette but I tend to ignore his viewpoints on people he has had negative interactions with previously (Omega, Bucks, Kenny King etc) as its clear he's incapable of having a rational viewpoint when it comes to what they're doing.


i beg to differ. The fact that he's praised people he's bad experiences with like Lesnar, Owens, Zayn, Rusev, Shawn Michaels, HHH, Batista, etc show he will give credit where credit is due. He even gave Austin Aries credit.

He just thinks the no-selling, hit every move in the book style is crap, and the elite are the poster boys for that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> I'm surprised to hear he's a renter, which is why I'm asking if what Kenny said is true. However, given the stories he's told about his day-to-day life, I'm more surprised to hear you say he owns a mansion.
> 
> It'd be more practical for you to prove he owns a mansion than for me to "prove his financials", so how about you prove your claim?
> 
> ...


*1. It's not true.

2. I'm not flaming you, I've stated a fact: you have no idea what you're talking about. You've just told us this three times.

3. I can't stand when people feel the need to desperately lie in arguments because they have no leg to stand on. Stick to the facts or don't bother.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> I'm surprised to hear he's a renter, which is why I'm asking if what Kenny said is true. However, given the stories he's told about his day-to-day life, I'm more surprised to hear you say he owns a mansion.
> 
> It'd be more practical for you to prove he owns a mansion than for me to "prove his financials", so how about you prove your claim?
> 
> ...


Bischoff mentioned Jim inheriting a ton of money when he went off on him. Said it was a touchy subject for Jim as he was implying that Jim never really had to work for the fortune he has.

There is zero fucking chance Jim Cornette is struggling to pay rent.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Kenny has already apologised twice I know of to him on twitter. He really just wants jim to like him. Maybe he should try rapping as max castor is now one of Jim's favourites lol.


It's weird. Each time he's tried to go toe-to-toe with Cornette, he's wimped out and apologised.

Why, out of nowhere, is he bringing this back up again when Cornette has barely spoke a word about him since he left?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Being a shock jock drives traffic. All you have to do is take a basic dislike for something and then use inflammatory wording. You don't even have to believe all of it, just enough to make your point coherently. Skip Bayless, Stephen A. Smith, Clay Travis, and Jim Cornette are all the same. I actually think Bischoff wasn't originally part of this group, but I am willing to bet that as his traffic increased once he started going after TK's comments. At that point, you have to ride the money train as long as it will go.
> 
> I don't even blame these dudes for doing it. If you profit off of negative criticism then you have to do it. Especially, if you believe most of it. The fans are the ones, I don't understand. You're either a mark that is getting played for views or you are hate istening so that you can say why the Cornette's of the world are bad. Either way I don't get it.


I was actually going to use Shannon Sharpe in my post, but you beat me to it. Shannon used to ride or die that MJ and Kobe were his #1 and #2 NBA players. He got the gig on Undisputed with Skip, and he suddenly riding the Bron train. Why? Because he knows that delivers the ratings and the money.

Dax Harwood outed Corny for what he is: just a character.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Fearless Viper said:


> He's giving Jim more ammo lol!


OP still did the best answer by himself. 



zkorejo said:


> Yeah right. Corny is so rich he has to react to a fuckin AEW media scrum to make content.
> ...


He got nothing to check or speculate for his shows. He just reacts on the stuff Kenny, uncle Dave and other bright people are saying about him, when the haters bring it up. If nothing like that happens for a few days, he just says "Liv is too girly" and he got attention. Easy job for him, but ofc he did enough stuff in the past, to be in that position. In the very end he is doing, what many other (check twoface in winc) tried or are dreaming of: making a living of talking about wresting. The funniest part: Corny does not even care about it or pretends to care, he is just doing it for the money.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Rogan talks everything. Having a few politicians on per year does not make him a political commentator by any means.


As do the young turks, but they're a political channel as well. Just because he doesnt talk politics 24/7 doesnt mean that hes not a political podcaster


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kenny really needs to listen to xpac

M9RgNJ-uRFw


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't people get that whenever these carnys are speaking in public they're cutting a promo? They don't know how not to, they've been manipulators for so long they can't shake it off even if they wanted to. Always thinking about business. Always. They think they can fool anyone with their shtick just because their fake world fans lap it up. Don't always take everything these guys say as gospel. Kenny's got a legit bee in his bonnet probably, but he's working like Cornette I'm sure always is. 

Jim Carnyette? I'll let myself out.

I thought what Kenny said was funny as fuck by the way.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Meanwhile some AEW fans just bullied Shotzi into nuking her Twitter.

Cool story Kenny.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *1. It's not true.
> 
> 2. I'm not flaming you, I've stated a fact: you have no idea what you're talking about. You've just told us this three times.
> 
> 3. I can't stand when people feel the need to desperately lie in arguments because they have no leg to stand on. Stick to the facts or don't bother.*


That's not fair.

Back up your claims, I've responded to you with good intentions and you haven't reciprocated.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Bischoff mentioned Jim inheriting a ton of money when he went off on him. Said it was a touchy subject for Jim as he was implying that Jim never really had to work for the fortune he has.
> 
> There is zero fucking chance Jim Cornette is struggling to pay rent.


I didn't say he was struggling to pay rent.

I asked if he's renting or if he's a home owner.

I'm trying to have a genuine conversation with people who might think differently to me, but that's seemingly impossible on this forum.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Omega describing relatively tame and constructive criticism of his work as "hateful speech" is pretty funny.



> “That seeps into our locker room too. Yeah, it does. Everyone is so afraid of the f*cking cult of Cornette army and people that have like, you know, anti-AEW sites that they want to be — they want to do whatever the f*ck they can to stay safe.”


This is just weird..... The locker room is afraid of Jim Cornette? They fear for their safety because of an old man offering constructive criticism on youtube? Either this is just straight up nonsense or the AEW locker room needs to get their heads checked.

All he ever really says is to slow down, sell more and do less risky/physically dangerous moves.



IronMan8 said:


> I asked if he's renting or if he's a home owner.


And you got answered that he's a home owner.....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> I didn't say he was struggling to pay rent.
> 
> I asked if he's renting or if he's a home owner.
> 
> I'm trying to have a genuine conversation with people who might think differently to me, but that's seemingly impossible on this forum.


Why in the world would a multi-millionaire be renting a house in his home town?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Meanwhile *some AEW fans* just bullied Shotzi into nuking her Twitter.


Give me a break. A huge number of WWE fans who thought she ruined their PPV were all over her about it. Way to avoid facts and just put all of the blame on fans of one particular wrestling company. Sh*tty fans of every sort [including Cornette followers] were responsible for that mess. No wonder threads like this just go around in endless circles with this falsely manufactured side vs. side nonsense.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Has he backed himself into a corner though, Cornette will never be cancelled because there will always be a demand for him to go on rants about wrestling, people aren't going to stop listening to him because he said a few untasteful things, he's entertaining, and shitty people will get away with shit if they're funny.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Omega don't know nuthin' cuz he thinks Jim's favorite burger is the Double Cheeseburger from McDonald's. Now you don't have to be a cult member in good standing to know Jim Cornette's favorite burger is the Triple Cheeseburger from Wendy's.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> As do the young turks, but they're a political channel as well. Just because he doesnt talk politics 24/7 doesnt mean that hes not a political podcaster


Comparing Joe Rogan, a guy who talks mostly comedy, entertainment and combat sports to The Young Turks, a political news outlet, is one of the dumbest comparisons I've ever seen. It couldn't be more obvious you have no clue who Rogan is or what he does/talks about


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> I was actually going to use Shannon Sharpe in my post, but you beat me to it. Shannon used to ride or die that MJ and Kobe were his #1 and #2 NBA players. He got the gig on Undisputed with Skip, and he suddenly riding the Bron train. Why? Because he knows that delivers the ratings and the money.
> 
> Dax Harwood outed Corny for what he is: just a character.


Sharpe is a good call. There are many more examples too. Max Kellerman used to a fairly level headed dude when he just did boxing and worked on FS1. Then he got the ESPN job and became annoying as fuck. Clay Travis is another one. He found out that he could pull the "I am anti-woke" gimmick out and it triggered the the liberals and got the more cultish conservatives to follow him blindly.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Comparing Joe Rogan, a guy who talks mostly comedy, entertainment and combat sports to The Young Turks, a political news outlet, is one of the dumbest comparisons I've ever seen. It couldn't be more obvious you have no clue who Rogan is or what he does/talks about


I can’t believe the young turks still go by that name lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> He'll be earning a comfortable living, but the calibre of the show's sponsors don't suggest he's making big bank.
> 
> He's no Joe Rogan.


No he's making a lot of money not from his podcast. He sells a lot of toys and so forth. He has his own site, etc...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Comparing Joe Rogan, a guy who talks mostly comedy, entertainment and combat sports to The Young Turks, a political news outlet, is one of the dumbest comparisons I've ever seen. It couldn't be more obvious you have no clue who Rogan is or what he does/talks about


Ok Stephen crowder doesn't matter point still stands not doing politics 24/7 doesn't exclude him from being a political Podcaster. The only thing that's dumb here is your getting offended at my calling Rogan what he is.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> *The biggest wrestling cosplayer* and worst thing to ever happen to the business complaining about an out of touch fossil that happens to be completely on the money with just how bad Omega is. Gotta admit, Cornettes comments on the Bullet Club members is gold.


Ahem..





























































































You were talking about cosplay wrestlers?

Well let me tell you something..

-


-


-


-


-


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I love that Omega just can’t let it go. He always has to open his mouth and sound like an idiot. Hate speech? Because he doesn’t lick Tony Khan’s boots like every other “journalist” or praise Kenny for the superstar that he is? Kenny’s probably just upset he gets called Kenny Olivier everywhere he goes. I love it.


Nah he's just upset American fans can be massively toxic dicks, and he has to explain to a lot of the Japanese talents, especially the Joshi's that it's just the way it is over here.. He talked about this about a year ago during an interview, and has been talking about it for years.

Wrestling fans aren't nearly as tribalistic in Japan and it's a shock for some talent when they come over -- hell he said it was kind of a shock for him after being overseas for so long.

He blames Jim for a lot of it, and I honestly don't think he's wrong.

He's also kind of depressed trying to rehab several painful injuries and unsure of his future in the ring, so that's adding to his cynicism.


Here's one of his interviews.
----

“The wrestling community can sometimes be toxic, and I hate seeing it in sports. I hate seeing it in video games, and music and movies, where you have fans divided so passionately. People feel like they have to choose a side, and they feel that once they choose that side, they have to defend that side with every fiber of their being. This isn’t the NHL. This isn’t the NBA. This isn’t the NFL. We aren’t teams playing in the same league"

“We’re all wrestlers, and a lot of us are, regardless of who we represent or who are working for, a lot of us still feel like we’re family. I have friends not only in AEW, but I have friends in New Japan. I have friends in Impact. I have friends in WWE. I know it sounds crazy. I have friends there, and guess what, I want them to succeed. I still keep in touch with them. I don’t want you to wish ill, or wish harm or wish death upon them, as my fans, and I don’t think that the opposite is true either.”

Kazuchika Okada has spoken about the idea of a big super show with all of the major wrestling companies. Omega spoke on what wrestlers think of everyone working together.

“For me, it’s asinine,” Omega said. “If you are a Beatles fan, it’s ‘I love the Beatles, but because I love the Beatles, I think Metallica is the worst band that ever existed. They’re an embarrassment to music.’ That’s definitely not the environment that us wrestlers want. It honestly makes no sense to me, and It baffles me to this day It’s just kind of an attitude that persists, I do see it.

“I see these glimpses of hope, especially amongst our community, amongst the males and females that are doing what we do to try to entertain everyone. A lot of us have this vision, and a lot of us believe in it. I think slowly but surely, fans are hopping on board with it too, and of course, they’re going to be people that will want to take to one side and defend it with all of their being, and they’re gonna want to hate everything else.

“And that’s fine, for now, but I’m gonna do everything that I can to change your mind. That’s really my plan. That’s my plan from here on in, and I don’t know where that’s gonna take me. I don’t know how that’s gonna change my trajectory from now until next year. It might not necessarily feature me. I might not be the vessel to make that happen, but I just want to do my part to try to make that happen in the best way possible.”









Kenny Omega Talks Wanting To End Tribalism With Pro Wrestling Fans


AEW World Champion Kenny Omega recently sat down with PWI Editor-in-Chief Kevin McElvaney to discuss being ranked number one on this year's PWI 500 list.…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ok Stephen crowder doesn't matter point still stands not doing politics 24/7 doesn't exclude him from being a political Podcaster. The only thing that's dumb here is your getting offended at my calling Rogan what he is.


I'm not offended. You're literally wrong. I'm just stopping misinfo from spreading is all. Kinda sad you're keeping the charade up.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Why in the world would a multi-millionaire be renting a house in his home town?


Is he really a multi-millionaire?

Kenny says he's renting, I'm simply asking for someone - anyone - to verify the claims on this forum that Cornette is this multi-millionaire living in a mansion.

I'm just asking for someone to backup what they're saying, but every single person to quote me has failed to do so.

Anyone?

Is there anyone on here willing to offer up evidence to support their claim?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> It's weird. Each time he's tried to go toe-to-toe with Cornette, he's wimped out and apologised.
> 
> Why, out of nowhere, is he bringing this back up again when Cornette has barely spoke a word about him since he left?


I dont listen to his Twitch channel but what's been said he was responding to a question about abuse Riho has received which explains why he deviated down this path.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Fuck Cornette and anyone who hate watches a show.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> Is he really a multi-millionaire?
> 
> Kenny says he's renting, I'm simply asking for someone - anyone - to verify the claims on this forum that Cornette is this multi-millionaire living in a mansion.
> 
> ...


According to Google Jim has a net worth of 5 million.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Art Vandaley said:


> This is just weird..... The locker room is afraid of Jim Cornette? They fear for their safety because of an old man offering constructive criticism on youtube? Either this is just straight up nonsense or the AEW locker room needs to get their heads checked.


It all stems from Tony Khan. He goes out his way to listen to Cornette, read Twitter, get the opinions of 'journalists' etc. Given Tony Khan is the booker and has a massive sway over these people's careers (and lives) it creates a culture where talent are nervous because its essentially the equivalent of having people in your office who don't work in your department telling your boss how shit you are every week.

That culture doesn't exist in WWE because Vince doesn't give a fuck what nerds on the Internet think and talent know they have to impress there trainers, road agents, scriptwriters and people that are in the creative meetings with Vince.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> No point having a argument with these cultists when these mfers look like this. Imagine these people calling AEW fans neckbeards and other insults
> View attachment 127163


These guys needs help.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> Is he really a multi-millionaire?
> 
> Kenny says he's renting, I'm simply asking for someone - anyone - to verify the claims on this forum that Cornette is this multi-millionaire living in a mansion.
> 
> ...


As I posted earlier Bischoff said he inherited a ton of money from his parents. His father died when he was young and was a high ranking executive as the biggest newspaper in Kentucky. Jim has said multiple times that he has more than enough money to last the rest of his life. 

He's referred to his house as "Castle Cornette" and he showed off his vault on Dark Side Of The Ring. He is definitely a wealthy dude and there's no chance he's renting in Louisville. It was probably just a figure of speech from Omega that you're taking way too literally.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

theshape31 said:


> Give me a break. A huge number of WWE fans who thought she ruined their PPV were all over her about it. Way to avoid facts and just put all of the blame on fans of one particular wrestling company. Sh*tty fans of every sort [including Cornette followers] were responsible for that mess. No wonder threads like this just go around in endless circles with this falsely manufactured side vs. side nonsense.


Oh fuck off with this nonsense.

She was specifically targeted by bitter Jericho stans who went after her for what she said about him last year.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't agree with everything Cornette says, but he's spot on about Omega and his wee pals The Bucks. They truly are awful.
Jim Cornette will always be a bigger thing in the wresting world than Kenny Omega, and Omega knows it.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> Is he really a multi-millionaire?
> 
> Kenny says he's renting, I'm simply asking for someone - anyone - to verify the claims on this forum that Cornette is this multi-millionaire living in a mansion.
> 
> ...


This is Ancient Aliens level logic.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> Is he really a multi-millionaire?
> 
> Kenny says he's renting, I'm simply asking for someone - anyone - to verify the claims on this forum that Cornette is this multi-millionaire living in a mansion.
> 
> ...


There´s plenty of proof. Cornette lives in his moms old house in Louisville. Go google.
Who lives at 12800 Urton Ln, Louisville KY | Rehold

He makes about $500K/year on youtube alone.
Official Jim Cornette Net Worth and Earnings (June 2022)
And most "celebrity net worth" sites estimates him to around $5 million..
Jim Cornette Net Worth
If you have more than one million, you´re by definition a multi-millionare


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

AthleticGirth said:


> He'll be earning a comfortable living, but the calibre of the show's sponsors don't suggest he's making big bank.
> 
> He's no Joe Rogan.


it's often the #1 wrestling podcast and he does two...


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Ahem..


cosplay wrestlers mean guys pretending to be wrestlers.

the bucks, the chuck taylors, pockets, etc, the usual botchamania cast.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Ahem..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omega cosplays being a professional wrestler but is a glorified 'comedian' and acrobat who does some really bizarre stuff within a wrestling ring that isn't wrestling. All of these other actual wrestlers are cosplaying personas or gimmicks from other places.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> He blames Jim for a lot of it, and I honestly don't think he's wrong.


Blaming Jim Cornette for the heightened scrutiny in American professional wrestling may be the dumbest thing I've ever read on this forum. Congratulations.

John Cena got more abuse _in a single day_ while he was on top than Olivier has in his entire life - Roman Reigns too - ironically among a lot of same people who now love AEW and jerk off to The Elite. 

There are always toxic elements to every fanbase that will go too far with the abuse. Hilariously the IWC, Meltzer and that ilk loved Jim when he was directing his ire at Russo and Bischoff. It was hilarious entertainment when he said he'd piss on his grave, but now it's too far because he's rightfully pointed out that Riho looks fucking ridiculous when seriously presented as a professional wrestler.

Blaming one guy for abusive fans in the age of social media. Holy shit.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> According to Google Jim has a net worth of 5 million.


Another poster provided a link that says 1.92m unverified estimate and ~450k /yr for YouTube, which is similar to what you found on Google, so taking into account room for error, housing inheritance, and his non-YouTube revenue streams, your estimate sounds fairly reasonable. Thanks 



Irish Jet said:


> As I posted earlier Bischoff said he inherited a ton of money from his parents. His father died when he was young and was a high ranking executive as the biggest newspaper in Kentucky. Jim has said multiple times that he has more than enough money to last the rest of his life.
> 
> He's referred to his house as "Castle Cornette" and he showed off his vault on Dark Side Of The Ring. He is definitely a wealthy dude and there's no chance he's renting in Louisville. It was probably just a figure of speech from Omega that you're taking way too literally.


"Bischoff said ___"
"Cornette said ___"

I was deliberately trying to avoid that type of evidence haha



yeahright2 said:


> There´s plenty of proof. Cornette lives in his moms old house in Louisville. Go google.
> Who lives at 12800 Urton Ln, Louisville KY | Rehold
> 
> He makes about $500K/year on youtube alone.
> ...


Now you're a good poster! Great stuff, thanks. That's strong enough evidence to convince me he's a multi-millionaire, nice to see a couple of good posters on here


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> Omega cosplays being a professional wrestler but is a glorified 'comedian' and acrobat who does some really bizarre stuff within a wrestling ring that isn't wrestling. All of these other actual wrestlers are cosplaying personas or gimmicks from other places.





JerryMark said:


> cosplay wrestlers mean guys pretending to be wrestlers.
> 
> the bucks, the chuck taylors, pockets, etc, the usual botchamania cast.


A) It was a joke.

B) How about asking another wrestler whether they think Kenny qualifies as a wrestler or not, like say.. oh I dunno.







Pretty sure praise like that from an all time great like Austin qualifies you as an _actual_ wrestler


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> Another poster provided a link that says 1.92m unverified estimate and ~450k /yr for YouTube, which is similar to what you found on Google, so that sounds fairly accurate. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The state of this.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's easier to be negative. Most people are. That's why the few that are genuinely positive stand out.

I do think that Cornette has fully accepted he is who he is and he has a following that enjoys listening to his negative personality and so he goes all in to it since it at least gets him attention. Like when I listen to his latest AEW review it's negative vibes from the very beginning. Like he doesn't even try to be uplifting or neutral or whatever. Even if he were to be positive he still sounds negative because that's what he is used to. I get enough of that tone of voice in my real life. 

I get that negativity sells. It's why the news is mostly negativity. It's more interesting than "rainbows and butterflies, this or that was good!" but at least try to be at a reasonable middle ground or have some balance so that you don't come off as always extremely negative and hateful. Not everything that is disliked has to be said. That's why I can't listen to anything that Cornette says anymore, even if he may say some things that are true (because AEW isn't perfect, nothing is or ever will be).

Omega does make a point about Cornette backing himself in to a corner. At least within the wrestling business. As much as Cornette likes to hate on Russo (and I am no fan of Russo's nonsense booking) it's not like Cornette has many options either. WWE, Impact and NWA have distanced themselves from him. Obviously he wont ever be in AEW. So he is in no better of a position than Russo, other than maybe getting more people to listen to him dwell in negativity about things that he sounds like he has a miserable time watching.

As for the whole "cosplay wrestlers". Omega is currently recovering from injuries....Like, I haven't been a big fan of his in AEW but id never question wrestlers whether they are legit wrestlers or not when they bump around the ring and battle the same injuries that old wrestlers of the past did. They are all wrestlers with different styles to me. Even Young Bucks, even though I am not a fan at all.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Oh fuck off with this nonsense.
> 
> She was specifically targeted by bitter Jericho stans who went after her for what she said about him last year


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I think what wrestlers, who mostly have to be open on social media, fear is the obsessive harassment Cornette's audience can subject them, and potential bookers, to. 

A not insignificant percentage of Cornette's current audience are zealous, dogmatic, aggressive and detached from reality. We don't have to look far to see this behaviour.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

AthleticGirth said:


> A not insignificant percentage of Cornette's current audience are zealous, dogmatic, aggressive and detached from reality. We don't have to look far to see this behaviour.


You are describing AEW fans here too.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You are describing AEW fans here too.


It’s every overly obsessive fan of every form of media or product. Every wrestling promotion with fans online can claim similar members among their followers. 

Even the white bread WWE Universe obviously suffers a similar fate. The fact that WWE fans constantly “big league” discussion of other wrestling should put them at the top of the parasitic fan pyramid. WWE teaching fans that only WWE matters sure isn’t helping improve the quality of wrestling discussion on any format anywhere in cyberspace.

I blame Twitter mostly as well. It was like they made an App that people not smart enough to use message boards can finally spread their stupidity to a larger audience. It’s Usenet for Dummies. The limit on useable characters forces people to dumb things down even further. Dumb people using dumbed down messages to interact with even more who either vehemently support them or oppose them with nearly violent fervour. It sure doesn’t help society in any real and tangible discourse.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats with all this FAKE NEWS from WrestlingInc? 😂


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> I think what wrestlers, who mostly have to be open on social media, fear is the obsessive harassment Cornette's audience can subject them, and potential bookers, to.
> 
> A not insignificant percentage of Cornette's current audience are zealous, dogmatic, aggressive and detached from reality. We don't have to look far to see this behaviour.


As opposed to meltzers dumb completely deluded audience. At least jim tells it as he sees it but uncle Dave and half the wrestling media is clearly up Tony khan's arse or on the payroll at very least. Completely biased and subjective writing.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> As opposed to meltzers dumb completely deluded audience. At least jim tells it as he sees it but uncle Dave and half the wrestling media is clearly up Tony khan's arse or on the payroll at very least. Completely biased and subjective writing.


Or.. Meltzer likes a different kind of wrestling than Cornette?  

Nah couldn't be that simple.



thisissting said:


> At least jim tells it as he sees it


What? You mean in the rear view mirror? Through a tinted window, wearing rose coloured glasses?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Or.. Meltzer likes a different kind of wrestling than Cornette?
> 
> Nah couldn't be that simple.
> 
> ...


Meltzer has gone full 180 on the style of wrestling he likes. He shows no consistency at all. It's almost as if he is on payroll of aew... He is also more of sexist than cornette is and that's going some.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Meltzer has gone full 180 on the style of wrestling he likes. He shows no consistency at all. It's almost as if he is on payroll of aew... He is also more of sexist than cornette is and that's going some.


Lol what? Where did he take a 180? What was the style of wrestling he used to like?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Lol what? Where did he take a 180? What was the style of wrestling he used to like?


Him and Jim used to agree a lot but he has shifted all that he stands for in recent years. Listen to Jim's many clips on uncle Dave and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Limitless said:


> It's easier to be negative. Most people are. That's why the few that are genuinely positive stand out.
> 
> I do think that Cornette has fully accepted he is who he is and he has a following that enjoys listening to his negative personality and so he goes all in to it since it at least gets him attention. Like when I listen to his latest AEW review it's negative vibes from the very beginning. Like he doesn't even try to be uplifting or neutral or whatever. Even if he were to be positive he still sounds negative because that's what he is used to. I get enough of that tone of voice in my real life.
> 
> ...


You wrote a lot about Cornette now and that is what many people mentioned before: so many people tried in past to talk Corny into being old iron, but the AEW wrestlers and the fans made Corny more and more relevant the last few years. And he only sits at home speaking into microphone.




BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Or.. Meltzer likes a different kind of wrestling than Cornette?
> 
> Nah couldn't be that simple.
> 
> ...





thisissting said:


> Him and Jim used to agree a lot but he has shifted all that he stands for in recent years. Listen to Jim's many clips on uncle Dave and you will see what I mean.


The main difference and one should not forget that: Cornette worked for many many years in the business with different jobs. Also he worked with very many people in the business in different promotions. Uncle Dave was just an outsider standing the fence, who wrote stats down. Therefore their relationship was never balanced. Cornette assumed more than once, that Dave turned kinda crazy, when Dave got some attention from AEW guys and tried to please the Anti-WWE audience in a different way. I don't say I share that opinion, but I can retrace Cornette`s view on Dave nowadays.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> "The former manager of the *Rock ‘n’ Roll Express*, former color commentator for the NWA, and current podcaster, Jim Cornette......."
> 
> poor.


That's actually giving that old racist piece of shit more credit than he deserves...


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Him and Jim used to agree a lot but he has shifted all that he stands for in recent years. Listen to Jim's many clips on uncle Dave and you will see what I mean.


He killed a several decades long friendship because of personal tastes they don’t share on pro wrestling. Meltzer couldn’t see the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega as the scourge of the industry that Jim does. He feels that way about AEW’s founders because of long standing personal issues he has with those three. 

After decision making like that Cornette is the one with credibility issues. It’s pro wrestling! Cornette could get cut off by a FTR in traffic and then spend ten plus years discrediting their contribution to wrestling because of it.

Then there is a chance that this all for his listeners and whatever his “brand” is apparently worth.. Russo is irrelevant in 2022. Cornette’s more recent nemesis is the very relevant button-pushing AEW and formerly minor targets Kenny & The Bucks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit is this some record level, baby-soft shit.

Irrelevant, old man yelling at clouds supposedly has the entire locker room of a multimillion dollar company quivering in fear?!? He actually said "they want to do whatever the f*ck they can to stay safe." Stay safe? From what? Some mean words typed on the internet that no one is forced to read? This is some epic, never had to have dealt with any real threat, using up all your lives on the first level of the game failure.

It is even more hilarious considering when Jim was active in wrestling, he literally had grandmothers trying to stab him and hit him with anything they could pick up, not to mention what the younger fans wanted to do to him. He was active in a time when fans actually did take the business seriously and if he screwed Ricky Morton out of a win or something on that level of kayfabe nefariousness, would need to have a police escort to even leave the ringside area and the building. Wrestlers today could never imagine having actual heat like that. But OH NO! Some WORDS written online! Corny had actual death threats mailed to his house, often. He has them all in his collection.

This goof also says: "When he realized he could make money by delivering hateful speech, he backed himself into a corner, and now, if he wants to make rent, if he wants to buy his fancy McDonald’s double cheeseburger meal, he has to talk about the things that are going to get attention and a lot of the time, that’s going to be yours truly.”

OK, first of all: "When he realized he could make money by delivering hateful speech"

You mean around 1982? Imagine that, manipulating people's emotions causes reactions and draws money aka being a wrestling heel 101, something fragile Kenny could sit under Jim's learning tree and actually take a lesson on. Nah, better to treat your profession as a joke and not take anything seriously then wonder why you do not create net new viewers and have people criticizing you.

"if he wants to make rent" "he has to talk about the things that are going to get attention and a lot of the time, that’s going to be yours truly.”

Jim is very, very good at record keeping. He has all the financial information available to him from every show he has ever been involved in. He also did not blow all his money on gambling, drugs, or a high roller lifestyle like a lot of people in the business have done. He had podcasts before AEW ever was a thing and the numbers back up that he gets more views when he talks about WWE. But as anyone who ever listens to Jim knows, he hates current WWE much worse than AEW so he simply wants to watch less of it.

"McDonald’s double cheeseburger"

Anyone who even has never listened to Cornette but bothers doing even two minutes of Googling on him knows he is a Wendy's guy.

I really worry about how so many young people manage to get through their day being forced to read anything but nonstop praise online, and Kenny is not really a member of the complete bubble wrapped generation either. A big part of growing up that so many are sheltered from today is learning how to deal with adversity and criticism and you only make people weaker by shielding them from that stuff. I seriously doubt he would have made it a week in the wrestling business in the 80's. "Wait, you mean people in the audience, in the actual building less than 50 feet away from me actively want to stab me? What? A group of them just slashed my tires outside? What a relief, at least they did not type up a mean article about me and publish it! I would have to hire some security if something as dangerous as mean words were to exist about me! I have no idea how Hogan or Warrior get through their days with industry expert Dave Meltzer criticizing their matches in his newsletter! That guy has really backed himself into a corner when he realized he could make money delivering hateful speech. I mean he gave the biggest match ever that sold out a stadium in Hogan vs Andre -4 stars! I bet both guys cried themselves to sleep when they were forced to read those words!"

Get over it rubber spine, not everyone likes your middle school theater gesticulating.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Him and Jim used to agree a lot but he has shifted all that he stands for in recent years. Listen to Jim's many clips on uncle Dave and you will see what I mean.


I've listened to the omnibus.

I've listened to them talking throughout the years, back to the early 2000's.

Dave hasn't shifted his opinions on wrestling. He's always been about in-ring ability. His second 5 star rating was Dynamite Kid vs Tiger Mask in NJPW in 83.. not exactly a promo heavy matchup.

-----

Jim has personal beef with The Bucks and Kenny from when he worked with them in ROH that he won't let go of.

Look it up and you'll see what I mean 

-----

Dave certainly rambles more and goes on longer tangents than he used to, but he hasn't changed much about what he likes in his wrestling. He still enjoys a great promo and a great story, but he's hasn't taken a 180. Dude loves fast paced or technically impressive in-ring action and always has. 

Realistically, Jim got increasingly bitter after he got kicked out of NWA for some racialist comments, and after he realized nobody else would hire him. Then he cut out a 30 year long friend because he didn't agree with him about the wrestling his friend preferred..

Part gimmick? I dunno?

A real life dude who has burned every bridge imaginable at this point? Probably?

🤷‍♂️


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> That's actually giving that old racist piece of shit more credit than he deserves...


bruh


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> He killed a several decades long friendship because of personal tastes they don’t share on pro wrestling. Meltzer couldn’t see the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega as the scourge of the industry that Jim does. He feels that way about AEW’s founders because of long standing personal issues he has with those three.
> 
> After decision making like that Cornette is the one with credibility issues. It’s pro wrestling! Cornette could get cut off by a FTR in traffic and then spend ten plus years discrediting their contribution to wrestling because of it.
> 
> Then there is a chance that this all for his listeners and whatever his “brand” is apparently worth.. Russo is irrelevant in 2022. Cornette’s more recent nemesis is the very relevant button-pushing AEW and formerly minor targets Kenny & The Bucks.


You've got it backwards


Two Sheds said:


> Holy shit is this some record level, baby-soft shit.
> 
> Irrelevant, old man yelling at clouds supposedly has the entire locker room of a multimillion dollar company quivering in fear?!? He actually said "they want to do whatever the f*ck they can to stay safe." Stay safe? From what? Some mean words typed on the internet that no one is forced to read? This is some epic, never had to have dealt with any real threat, using up all your lives on the first level of the game failure.
> 
> ...


Another 10/10 post


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I've listened to the omnibus.
> 
> I've listened to them talking throughout the years, back to the early 2000's.
> 
> Dave hasn't shifted his opinions on wrestling. He's always been about in-ring ability. His second 5 star rating was Dynamite Kid vs Tiger Mask in NJPW in 83.. not exactly a promo heavy matchup.


I agree in some respects Dave has not changed, however he has changed in one very significant way.

He was on Cornette's podcast several years ago and (this is all paraphrasing, but I am fairly sure I am getting the tone correct. I could be combining multiple appearances though) he was trying to justify a lot of the goofy stuff done in the indies. Specifically (I think), two of the things mentioned were the invisible hand grenade and Joey Ryan's dick flip. He justified them by saying they were things the local audience wanted to see so it was understandable even if they were not his cup of tea.

OK, but in 1987 I remember Dave Meltzer completely crapping on Hogan vs Andre which a shit ton more people wanted to see even though it was not a great technical wrestling match.

So, completely understandable for fake hand grenades and dick flips if 120 people wanted to see it, but Hogan vs Andre taking the WWF into the stratosphere and selling out a large stadium is -4 stars. Got it.

So yes, Meltzer may not have have completely changed his tastes, but he has definitely changed some of his thought process and justifications.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I remember that and you're right, @Two Sheds . Though, looking back, I feel like Meltzer actually enjoyed that stuff at the time but didn't want to admit it, which is why he came out with the contradictory spiel about if that's what the audience wants it's fine.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> I remember that and you're right, @Two Sheds . Though, looking back, I feel like Meltzer actually enjoyed that stuff at the time but didn't want to admit it, which is why he came out with the contradictory spiel about if that's what the audience wants it's fine.


I took 15 minutes to research it and found it. I am still listening to the whole exchange, but it is definitely just as great as I remember. I linked to the specific time code, but if it does not work, it starts at 2:07:00 even.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> I agree in some respects Dave has not changed, however he has changed in one very significant way.
> 
> He was on Cornette's podcast several years ago and (this is all paraphrasing, but I am fairly sure I am getting the tone correct. I could be combining multiple appearances though) he was trying to justify a lot of the goofy stuff done in the indies. Specifically (I think), two of the things mentioned were the invisible hand grenade and Joey Ryan's dick flip. He justified them by saying they were things the local audience wanted to see so it was understandable even if they were not his cup of tea.
> 
> ...


Did he rate the hand grenade spot 4 stars or something or was he saying it was a comedy spot that popped some indy fans and it was fine for a laugh?

He did shit on the Andre Hogan match more than it deserved though I'll agree.

-4 stars was ridiculous, but to be fair it was barely even a match. It's a bit like rating Lex Luger slamming Yokozuna on that aircraft carrier.

However, the next week he thankfully came to his senses and revised his rating to a 1 star, which seems fair enough to me.

As an iconic spot, Andre and Hogan at WM III is probably unequalled -- as an actual wrestling match though.. ehhh.. I do get where he's coming from.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Did he rate the hand grenade spot 4 stars or something or was he saying it was a comedy spot that popped some indy fans and it was fine for a laugh?
> 
> He did shit on the Andre Hogan match more than it deserved though I'll agree.
> 
> ...


No, he did not rate the hand grenade 4 stars, but he justified them doing it because the audience watching the match wanted to see it. I just find it very hypocritical for him to do that, but then have spent so much time writing about (another example) how awful the Ultimate Warrior was when several orders of magnitude more people wanted to see all the dumb stuff he did vs guys sticking their thumbs up each others' asses. And I am no Warrior fan either, but his bias and hypocrisy is pretty obvious to me.

I am also not saying Hogan vs Andre was anything close to a five star match, and maybe it is because I do not really care at all about ratings, but as far as entertainment and most importantly accomplishing its mission to draw money and create new business, it is clearly a top 5 moment in my lifetime for wrestling, possibly #1. So for that reason alone, given everything Meltzer says today about things working for the audience viewing it, he should be putting over guys like Warrior at least as much as Chuck freaking Taylor. We all remember those moments decades after they happen. So I see Dave changing his tone when something dumb involves "guy who talks to him or he likes" vs "guy or company that refuses to talk to him." If his position is that if something works for the audience, who is he to say they should not do it even if he does not like it, he should be somewhat consistent with that, but he has several very obvious glaring examples of not really believing that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

All these words when I could have listened to Corny’s podcast and saved myself the read.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, you’re upset that Dave doesn’t go out of his way to admit that The Warrior or Hogan and Andre “worked for that audience”, even if it wasn’t his cup of tea.

Where are you in bitching and moaning that Cornette actually used to talk up Adam Cole as a big fucking deal!? And now he has the fucking nuts to call Adam Cole the shrinking man? Where is this same energy for Cornette not sticking to his guns?

Save the answer, because we already know.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Typical indie mentality. Unless you praise us we don't want to know.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Jim has personal beef with The Bucks and Kenny from when he worked with them in ROH that he won't let go.
> 
> Realistically, Jim got increasingly bitter after he got kicked out of NWA for some racialist comments, and after he realized nobody else would hire him.
> 
> ...


Whether Jim has personal beef with them or not, his comments are absolutely spot on.

That's not strictly true about no one will hire him, TK even tried to hire him. He has offers all the time as does Eric Bischoff and Vince Russo.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> No, he did not rate the hand grenade 4 stars, but he justified them doing it because the audience watching the match wanted to see it. I just find it very hypocritical for him to do that, but then have spent so much time writing about (another example) how awful the Ultimate Warrior was when several orders of magnitude more people wanted to see all the dumb stuff he did vs guys sticking their thumbs up each others' asses. And I am no Warrior fan either, but his bias and hypocrisy is pretty obvious to me.
> 
> I am also not saying Hogan vs Andre was anything close to a five star match, and maybe it is because I do not really care at all about ratings, but as far as entertainment and most importantly accomplishing its mission to draw money and create new business, it is clearly a top 5 moment in my lifetime for wrestling, possibly #1. So for that reason alone, given everything Meltzer says today about things working for the audience viewing it, he should be putting over guys like Warrior at least as much as Chuck freaking Taylor. We all remember those moments decades after they happen. So I see Dave changing his tone when something dumb involves "guy who talks to him or he likes" vs "guy or company that refuses to talk to him." If his position is that if something works for the audience, who is he to say they should not do it even if he does not like it, he should be somewhat consistent with that, but he has several very obvious glaring examples of not really believing that.


Lol oh, he's clearly biased in regards to what he likes. He also rates Hogan as one of if not the top drawing acts of all time and certainly in America in the modern era.

If you don't care about ratings what difference does it make? It's just the dudes opinion. I just don't see the hypocrisy though.

He thinks Warrior was shit in the ring which, I mean he kind of was.. but he didn't say people are idiots for enjoying what he did or said that he wasn't a draw at his peak. He just doesn't rate him highly on his in-ring abilities?

I don't think he rates Chuck Taylor as some 5 star legend or anything either afaik.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> So, you’re upset that Dave doesn’t go out of his way to admit that The Warrior or Hogan and Andre “worked for that audience”, even if it wasn’t his cup of tea.
> 
> Where are you in bitching and moaning that Cornette actually used to talk up Adam Cole as a big fucking deal!? And now he has the fucking nuts to call Adam Cole the shrinking man? Where is this same energy for Cornette not sticking to his guns?
> 
> Save the answer, because we already know.


I am not upset, I am simply pointing out that Dave makes sure to spend a lot of bandwidth defending every dumb thing that is done, as long as people he personally likes are the ones doing them. He went well out of his way to shit all over the stuff in the 80's WWF that worked exponentially more for fans than anything done today whether or not he personally liked it, which is his whole argument today.

I am not sure I see the problem with Cornette's take on Cole, but I do need to say I did not watch much NXT. From what Cornette says, and from what I have inferred around here, Cole was presented as a more serious person in NXT. At a minimum he was not goofing around getting kissed on the cheek by two even more goofy guys, right? He also got gymophobic and has let his presentation go downhill (again, I am basing this off what people have said and pictures being posted of his time there) once he arrived in AEW. Also, no matter what WWE tries to say marketing-wise, NXT is their developmental brand, so some 150 pound dude being their champ is less offensive to me than that same person being in competitive main event matches for the top title on a main roster in another company. He also lost his first match to a hug from the mascot and then got a world title match.

But this is a strange argument you are making because Cornette is in fact sticking to his guns by now saying Cole is not great. He hates stupid, so he will call out people doing dumb stuff regardless of him liking them or not. Yes, we can both agree it may take him more time to do that if he personally knows and likes someone like Cody, but I have agreed with you on this in the past. Cole's presentation has changed, so Cornette has adjusted his opinion based on that changed data. Same thing with Jericho. Once he started doing awful, goofy stuff, Cornette shit on him too even though he has known Jericho for THIRTY years. I never heard Cornette say "Well, Jericho may have been in garbage matches with Trashitty, but I like him and I know him, so its cool." No, he called it stupid. Meltzer on the other hand would always shit on Hogan/Warrior even if what they were doing was good business or worked for the fans because he hated what they were doing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Lol oh, he's clearly biased in regards to what he likes. He also rates Hogan as one of if not the top drawing acts of all time and certainly in America in the modern era.
> 
> If you don't care about ratings what difference does it make? It's just the dudes opinion. I just don't see the hypocrisy though.
> 
> ...


Again, it is how he justifies the absolute dumbest stuff being done today for the reason he chose to give while shitting on some of the highest drawing stuff ever done even though it clearly worked but was not given the same consideration. People can change their minds but my simple point here is that Meltzer has not been consistent in his approach to things.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I am not upset, I am simply pointing out that Dave makes sure to spend a lot of bandwidth defending every dumb thing that is done, as long as people he personally likes are the ones doing them. He went well out of his way to shit all over the stuff in the 80's WWF that worked exponentially more for fans than anything done today whether or not he personally liked it, which is his whole argument today.
> 
> I am not sure I see the problem with Cornette's take on Cole, but I do need to say I did not watch much NXT. From what Cornette says, and from what I have inferred around here, Cole was presented as a more serious person in NXT. At a minimum he was not goofing around getting kissed on the cheek by two even more goofy guys, right? He also got gymophobic and has let his presentation go downhill (again, I am basing this off what people have said and pictures being posted of his time there) once he arrived in AEW. Also, no matter what WWE tries to say marketing-wise, NXT is their developmental brand, so some 150 pound dude being their champ is less offensive to me than that same person being in competitive main event matches for the top title on a main roster in another company. He also lost his first match to a hug from the mascot and then got a world title match.
> 
> But this is a strange argument you are making because Cornette is in fact sticking to his guns by now saying Cole is not great. He hates stupid, so he will call out people doing dumb stuff regardless of him liking them or not. Yes, we can both agree it may take him more time to do that if he personally knows and likes someone like Cody, but I have agreed with you on this in the past. Cole's presentation has changed, so Cornette has adjusted his opinion based on that changed data. Same thing with Jericho. Once he started doing awful, goofy stuff, Cornette shit on him too even though he has known Jericho for THIRTY years. I never heard Cornette say "Well, Jericho may have been in garbage matches with Trashitty, but I like him and I know him, so its cool." No, he called it stupid. Meltzer on the other hand would always shit on Hogan/Warrior even if what they were doing was good business or worked for the fans because he hated what they were doing.


Cole didn’t all of a sudden fucking shrink! That’s the goddamn point! When The Wood was in here sucking Adam Cole’s dick weekly, I said that he was Orange Cassidy’s fucking size. And I was fucking right. Jim worked with the goddamn guy, so he knows the mf’er is tiny. Didn’t stop him from jerking off at the fantasy of Cole fucking his wife.

It wasn’t until Cole was in AEW and PROVEN to be smaller than the people he has berated for fucking years, did Jim decide to start shitting on him. And even then, he wants to fucking hide how wrong he was by calling Cole “The Incredible Shrinking Man”.

No, you four-eyed, old, fat fuck. He ISN’T shrinking. What is shrinking is your credibility, and that is perfectly fine because as proven by this goddamn board, no one DARES take your decrepit, old, racist ass to task.

“Well, Jim liked him when…” Yeah…when he wasn’t in AEW, because Jim has a podcast to sell.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Meltzer has gone full 180 on the style of wrestling he likes. He shows no consistency at all. It's almost as if he is on payroll of aew... He is also more of sexist than cornette is and that's going some.


Uncle Dave as he is affectionately known has always supported whoever leaks him inside knowledge and he rewards them with an extra couple of stars. If you don't then he marks you sown. That's all there is to it. Between him and the indie guys, they've ruined the industry.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Cole didn’t all of a sudden fucking shrink! That’s the goddamn point! When The Wood was in here sucking Adam Cole’s dick weekly, I said that he was Orange Cassidy’s fucking size. And I was fucking right. Jim worked with the goddamn guy, so he knows the mf’er is tiny. Didn’t stop him from jerking off at the fantasy of Cole fucking his wife.
> 
> It wasn’t until Cole was in AEW and PROVEN to be smaller than the people he has berated for fucking years, did Jim decide to start shitting on him. And even then, he wants to fucking hide how wrong he was by calling Cole “The Incredible Shrinking Man”.
> 
> ...


No, he did not shrink in height obviously, but he obviously has in physique. At least I have not seen anyone on here say he had exactly the same slovenly look in NXT.

In AEW, he has been presented as a goof who looks like shit and had his first loss to the mascot, who yes, even looks like a threat when compared to Cole.

Also, as pointed out, he has said many, many times that he hates current WWE more than AEW.

He absolutely hated Miro when he got to AEW because, and this is important, he was presented as a goof who was angry another goof turned off his Xbox. As soon as that nonsense was over and he was booked better, Jim started giving him more praise. Imagine that. When guys are presented as jokes he will be negative on them. If they stop doing dumb stuff, he is more likely to be open to liking them.

Not sure why you are calling Jim decrepit. I would take a 60 year old Jim Cornette any day in a fight against Adam Cole.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Jim can still do the same stuff he already did in last century(!) and it still works:




Yeap, that is from 25 years ago.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cornette and omega have a better story than anything goin on in AEW right now lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

With Adam Cole’s frame, even at his healthiest, he would be built like Orange Cassidy. He is and has always been fucking tiny. Jim can’t own up to that fact.

That’s the issue. Par for the course with the mf’er who refuses to admit he was wrong.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ger said:


> Jim can still do the same stuff he already did in last century(!) and it still works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the lap dogs eat the shit up and pretend he wasn’t doing the same thing back then. Just like they pretend Mae Young never gave birth to a hand on a show that also was trying to sell Austin as a serious badass, Undertaker’s long dead brother being alive, Hunter marrying Vince’s passed out daughter, Austin pulling a goddamn ACME gun complete with the words “bang!” on it like Wile E. Coyote.

And now to top it off, you have Cornette telling his faithful ducking listeners that he is in favor of retroactive abortion, subtly saying he hopes someone kills Orange Cassidy.

Our former fucking President is being tried for words. Fuck that fat fuck.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> He killed a several decades long friendship because of personal tastes they don’t share on pro wrestling. Meltzer couldn’t see the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega as the scourge of the industry that Jim does. He feels that way about AEW’s founders because of long standing personal issues he has with those three.


actually he let it slide for like a year but dave kept taking shots and jim on twitter behind his back.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> Cole didn’t all of a sudden fucking shrink! That’s the goddamn point! When The Wood was in here sucking Adam Cole’s dick weekly, I said that he was Orange Cassidy’s fucking size. And I was fucking right. Jim worked with the goddamn guy, so he knows the mf’er is tiny. Didn’t stop him from jerking off at the fantasy of Cole fucking his wife.
> 
> It wasn’t until Cole was in AEW and PROVEN to be smaller than the people he has berated for fucking years, did Jim decide to start shitting on him. And even then, he wants to fucking hide how wrong he was by calling Cole “The Incredible Shrinking Man”.
> 
> ...


Jim was at one point a fan of both jungle boy and darby allin to claim he's a size whore only when it comes to AEW wrestlers is disingenuous. He stopped being a fan of Cole cuz of the bullshit he was involved in. Yes he at times references adams size, but thats mostly because brian instigates it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Jim was at one point a fan of both jungle boy and darby allin to claim he's a size whore only when it comes to AEW wrestlers is disingenuous. He stopped being a fan of Cole cuz of the bullshit he was involved in. Yes he at times references adams size, but thats mostly because brian instigates it.


Darby and Jungle Boy are not presented as world champs either. Adam Cole was the world champ in NXT and a fucking tiny geek that is now the smallest male on the entire AEW roster, yet he wrestles like he’s a big man. These things didn’t change, none of the shit has.

Only thing different now is that Cole is in AEW and is shown to be a fucking pipsqueak amongst anyone with actual size. That’s the difference in TV presentation, but JIM WORKED WITH THE GUY PREVIOUSLY! So, he KNOWS Adam Cole is a tiny fucking midget with arms the size of an average female.

But NOW Jim wants to say it is the booking that makes Cole look bad. Maybe they should have him go out there and geek Lance Archer, Miro, Wardlow, and Jake Hager. That will be believable, eh Jim!?

Jim is a character. The quicker y’all realize that the better.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> Darby and Jungle Boy are not presented as world champs either. Adam Cole was the world champ in NXT and a fucking tiny geek that is now the smallest male on the entire AEW roster, yet he wrestles like he’s a big man. These things didn’t change, none of the shit has.
> 
> Only thing different now is that Cole is in AEW and is shown to be a fucking pipsqueak amongst anyone with actual size. That’s the difference in TV presentation, but JIM WORKED WITH THE GUY PREVIOUSLY! So, he KNOWS Adam Cole is a tiny fucking midget with arms the size of an average female.
> 
> ...


Jim didnt turn on him till after the orange cassidy loss, which lets be fair, makes it impossible to take him seriously as a main event guy ever again. He's been booked like shit since he came to AEW, his lack of size becomes infinitely more noticeable when he does clown shit. If he was booked half way decent like in NXT, his size wouldnt be a factor


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Jim didnt turn on him till after the orange cassidy loss, which lets be fair, makes it impossible to take him seriously as a main event guy ever again. He's been booked like shit since he came to AEW, his lack of size becomes infinitely more noticeable when he does clown shit. If he was booked half way decent like in NXT, his size wouldnt be a factor


He’d still be smaller than every goddamn male on the roster. Book him like Hogan, and he’s still the smallest fucking guy on the goddamn roster. He got away with that shit in NXT playing with the other midgets, but in AEW he has to stand next to average sized men and STILL look like a fucking pipsqueak.

And that is fine for fans to look at him in NXT amongst the other midgets and think “he isn’t that small”, but Jim worked with Adam Cole. He KNEW how goddamn tiny the fucking guy was.

But nah, Jim has to blame Orange Cassidy. Adam Cole buried himself the minute he stood directly opposite of Cassidy and was the same size only in worse physical shape. The guy who Jim Cornette literally just wished “retroactive abortion” on is bigger and looks more threatening than Adam fucking Cole. Wrestling is supposed to be a combat sport, and every time Adam Cole is booked as a physical threat mocks our intelligence.

And Jim fucking loved him in one breath and trying to call others cosplay wrestlers who look like shit. Fucking laughable.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Look all yes faithful Cornette listeners! It’s the Incredible Shrinking Matt Sydal!

At his best, Adam Cole is still a goddamn pipsqueak. And Jim loved him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

bdon said:


> View attachment 127264
> Look all yes faithful Cornette listeners! It’s the Incredible Shrinking Matt Sydal!
> 
> At his best, Adam Cole is still a goddamn pipsqueak. And Jim loved him.


I mean he's clearly much more shredded and athletic looking in that last picture. 










There's clearly more definition there. He's not a super athlete but at least looks like he'd beat up the average person. Now not so much. 

Size isn't as important as athleticism. The problem with Cole in AEW is he just doesn't look like an athlete. Same for Riho.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Nothing he said isn't true though. They literally all just parrot the same opinion and make discussing wrestling on here futile. The biggest threat to retaining fans these days is Cornette and his poisonous following. Who would want to be a fan among these constantly negative voices?


Yup its Cornette.. definitely not the shitty booked shows


----------



## EvilDead (Apr 15, 2014)

Wednesday Night I Get To Stay Up Late

Watch Kenny Omega While I Masturbate

Meltzer Says I'm In The Key Demo


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> Again, it is how he justifies the absolute dumbest stuff being done today for the reason he chose to give while shitting on some of the highest drawing stuff ever done even though it clearly worked but was not given the same consideration. People can change their minds but my simple point here is that Meltzer has not been consistent in his approach to things.


Afaik he doesn't rate matches on how much people wanted to see it or how much business they did.

There's a lot of people that wanted to see Logan Paul's first boxing match and it drew a lot of eyeballs. Was it a masterclass boxing match though? No. 

He revised his original score to a 1, which seems fair for what they actually did in the match. Hogans match vs The Rock got a 3, probably because one of the competitors wasn't basically immobile and the match didn't consist of 3 moves. 

He's defending the PWG stuff to Jim because Jim is sickened the hand grenade spot or the slow-mo spot even exist. If he was touting it as a 5 star classic, sure I'd see your point, but he wasn't and said himself he wasn't a fan, just that it was over at the event and he was there live. 

Here's a cut of the slow-mo match if you're interested. Some decent names in the match: Jushin Liger, Tommaso Ciampa, Pete Dunne, Matt Riddle, Sami Callihan, Brian Kendrick, Cedric Alexander, Jeff Cobb, Malakai Black and Chuck Taylor. Liger was the one who basically begged them to let him do the slow-mo spot. 

Just a bunch of friends having a bit of a laugh in front of a group of the hardest of the hardcores.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Afaik he doesn't rate matches on how much people wanted to see it or how much business they did.
> 
> There's a lot of people that wanted to see Logan Paul's first boxing match and it drew a lot of eyeballs. Was it a masterclass boxing match though? No.
> 
> ...



Based on that thumbnail, I’m petrified to click play…


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Afaik he doesn't rate matches on how much people wanted to see it or how much business they did.
> 
> There's a lot of people that wanted to see Logan Paul's first boxing match and it drew a lot of eyeballs. Was it a masterclass boxing match though? No.
> 
> ...


gross


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> gross


Glad to have grossed you out. 

Also.. isn't the tombstone one of the grossest moves around? You've gotta put your face in the dudes crotch for like a solid 5-10 seconds. I dunno, just a random thought.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Glad to have grossed you out.
> 
> Also.. isn't the tombstone one of the grossest moves around? You've gotta put your face in the dudes crotch for like a solid 5-10 seconds. I dunno, just a random thought.



Also known as the Standing 69.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Doesn’t anyone else adjust their opinions over time? If Meltzer hadn’t changed his opinions on some things he would be a grumpy old curmudgeon too stuck in his old ways to see anything new having any merit whatsoever.

Speaking of Cornette..,Meltzer tried conversing on twitter with him. This was after Cornette’s overreaction to a difference in opinion. Meltzer figured Jim was just being passionate about the business and didn’t seem to take it personally.

Of course Cornette did take it personally.  He overreacted to an insane degree and told him they were done as friends. He thankfodidn’t go as far with Meltzer as he did with Vince Russo.

Now I dislike Russo even more than most. Rip his booking, his attempted successes outside WWE and even his grating personality online. Cornette takes it waaay over the line by threatening physical harm on Russo…because of their differing wrestling philosophies - although in Russo’s case he has nothing grounded in wrestling at all.

Jim is not a man with good coping skills.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Doesn’t anyone else adjust their opinions over time? If Meltzer hadn’t changed his opinions on some things he would be a grumpy old curmudgeon too stuck in his old ways to see anything new having any merit whatsoever.
> 
> Speaking of Cornette..,Meltzer tried conversing on twitter with him. This was after Cornette’s overreaction to a difference in opinion. Meltzer figured Jim was just being passionate about the business and didn’t seem to take it personally.
> 
> ...


Jim has the audacity to joke about Dave being autistic on one podcast without realizing his own very autistic tendencies.

Jim Cornette is not a good human being. Plain and simple.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> Jim has the audacity to joke about Dave being autistic on one podcast without realizing his own very autistic tendencies.
> 
> Jim Cornette is not a good human being. Plain and simple.


Of course jim is not a good human being, if he was good, he'd be boring and would have very few listeners


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Nothing he said isn't true though. They literally all just parrot the same opinion and make discussing wrestling on here futile. The biggest threat to retaining fans these days is Cornette and his poisonous following. Who would want to be a fan among these constantly negative voices?


Retaining fans isn't an issue. AEW will always have the spot match marks who only care about seeing move after move after move with no logic or sense, and sure as hell no story being told. Thet's why the AEW viewership stays between 500,000 and 800,000 even at the worst times. 

But you will never grow the AEW audience above that base without showing something more than just "workrate" matches and spot matches where everyone is obvious just there to catch each other and it looks completely fake, 

WCW and WWE used to over 10,000,000 viewers a week all together back in the day. Those fans aren't gonna watch AEW to see Kenny Omega prance around the ring pointing his fingers and talking like a sex line worker and do 50 finishing moves one match. They wanna see sports based matches where the wrestling is treated like a contest, and people sell and tell a story.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

bdon said:


> Jim has the audacity to joke about Dave being autistic on one podcast without realizing his own very autistic tendencies.
> 
> Jim Cornette is not a good human being. Plain and simple.


Dave has literally called people peices of shit for not agreeing with his OPINIONS on wrestling.

Jim Cornette calls people peices of shit for knowingly and intentionally MOCKING wrestling by doing matches with children and sex dolls. 

I would say there is a difference. If it was just about wrestling a different style, Cornette wouldn't have an issue with the Bucks or Omega. It's the fact that they do things to intentionally make wrestling look fake, when the guys who came before them went out of their way to ensure that even without kayfabe fans could still lose themselves in the match. 

Corenttes even said more than once that he wouldn't hate Omega and the Bucks. If it were just their in ring style. It's the fact that they use sex dolls, and wrestle children, and other shit like that that e hates them for. He doesn't hate Lucha guys at the same level even though he doesn;t like that style of wrestling, because you don't see Luchadores pretending to take Canadian destroyers from blowup dolls, doing intentionally fake kicks and wrestling 9 year old girls.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Leviticus said:


> Retaining fans isn't an issue. AEW will always have the spot match marks who only care about seeing move after move after move with no logic or sense, and sure as hell no story being told. Thet's why the AEW viewership stays between 500,000 and 800,000 even at the worst times.
> 
> But you will never grow the AEW audience above that base without showing something more than just "workrate" matches and spot matches where everyone is obvious just there to catch each other and it looks completely fake,
> 
> WCW and WWE used to over 10,000,000 viewers a week all together back in the day. Those fans aren't gonna watch AEW to see Kenny Omega prance around the ring pointing his fingers and talking like a sex line worker and do 50 finishing moves one match. They wanna see sports based matches where the wrestling is treated like a contest, and people sell and tell a story.


This would have been true in 1999. In 2022, the reality is that growth can only be measured by the bottom line, not the viewership figures in the USA. WWE would certainly vouch for that, with their lowest viewing figures ever. Despite this, they're also more profitable ever too, by a huge margin. 

At the end of the day, AEW has a winning formula and has evidenced a growing expansion in other markets, which is bucking the viewership trend. Either way, they seem to be financially stable too, which is amazing given their new existence and mass expansion during the last year. 

WWE has proven that we don't know shit on here when it comes to how the business works. The same goes for AEW's success too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Leviticus said:


> Dave has literally called people peices of shit for not agreeing with his OPINIONS on wrestling.
> 
> Jim Cornette calls people peices of shit for knowingly and intentionally MOCKING wrestling by doing matches with children and sex dolls.
> 
> ...


And yet he holds no hatred for Matt Riddle who was apparently involved in a slow motion wrestling match. He LOVES Adam Cole who did a “Gay Off” in the middle of a match with Drew Gulak. He thinks highly of HHH who apparently (I’ve still not seen this clip) fucked a corpse. He loved Keith Lee who sold and lost a match to Mia Yim.

He loves who he loves and hates who he hates and makes up excuses as to why he feels that way. I don’t need to read what he says, because like in White Men Can’t Jump, I can HEAR Jimmy.

And why does he do that? Because clips of him going off the rails on certain guys get more views than others. Jim doesn’t want to have to go back on the road. He enjoys what he is doing. Going off on the Bucks and Omega is prime real estate for the Cult listeners.

Welcome to media 101. Just like Dave uses his star ratings to maintain whatever lifestyle he leads. As to them being the same, they are both autistic assholes who think their OPINION is gospel.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He also has no problem with Mark Henry, who sold the notion that he was in love with Mae Young and that they’d had a hand in pregnancy.

Loves the Undertaker who made opponents sell the idea of lightning bolts and shooting out his hands.

Cornette picks and chooses what he will tolerate. He talked shit about Cody’s flaming table spot the week of the episode, knowing his fans expected it, then a month goes by and Cody is rumored to be leaving, and there is Jim, laughing it up and TALKING UP the table spot.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kudos to Cornette for protecting kayfabe enough that his listeners truly believe his shit.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

For a bunch of wrestlers who say they don't care about Cornettes opinion, they sure seem to care......just saying


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> Kudos to Cornette for protecting kayfabe enough that his listeners truly believe his shit.


His followers are losers. Not dorks, not jerks. Losers. You know as much as I hate this old fart he's kind of smart to make money from these fuckers.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Jim Cornette is a legend, Kenny Omega wishes he was as relevant as him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cornette's Patreon has lost over 200 patrons in the past year (664 => 466, a 30% drop) so his shtick may be starting to wear thin even amongst his own 'cult of Cornette'. I know he has other forms of revenue (his store), but a Patreon is generally designed for the most hardcore of the hardcore who want instant access.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shaz Cena said:


> Jim Cornette is a legend, Kenny Omega wishes he was as relevant as him.



Hard to disagree. Cornette is probably the second best manager in modern wrestling history [If you have a BRAIN, you know the first one]. Kenny on the other hand is a guy who puts on decent matches and is ok at promos.


Gotta give Corny the edge here.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Cornette's Patreon has lost over 200 patrons in the past year (664 => 466, a 30% drop) so his shtick may be starting to wear thin even amongst his own 'cult of Cornette'. I know he has other forms of revenue (his store), but a Patreon is generally designed for the most hardcore of the hardcore who want instant access.
> 
> View attachment 127327


Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Although he will still make that money somehow. I mean his cult are a pretty much suckers after all.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Twinkletoes is SEETHING right now 😆😆😆


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Cornette's Patreon has lost over 200 patrons in the past year (664 => 466, a 30% drop) so his shtick may be starting to wear thin even amongst his own 'cult of Cornette'. I know he has other forms of revenue (his store), but a Patreon is generally designed for the most hardcore of the hardcore who want instant access.
> 
> View attachment 127327


I’ve never even heard him mention a patreon account on the podcast.

Edit: LOL, I looked it up and it only offers archived shows. Hasn’t been an update this year. No shit it isn’t gaining subscribers.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I’ve never even heard him mention a patreon account on the podcast.
> 
> Edit: LOL, I looked it up and it only offers archived shows. Hasn’t been an update this year. No shit it isn’t gaining subscribers.



Cornette still having subscribers for a mostly defunct Patreon? Sounds like a win if anything.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman said:


> Twinkletoes is SEETHING right now 😆😆😆


I'm pretty sure he's not "seething" over an old man below him yelling at a screen. Cornette is not that relevant.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Hangman said:


> Twinkletoes is SEETHING right now 😆😆😆


Nah. The only ones seething are his fanbase just because he's telling it like it is by calling out their cult daddy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'm pretty sure he's not "seething" over an old man below him yelling at a screen. Cornette is not that relevant.


In Kenny's own words the locker room is apparently living in fear of him which was a very strange thing for him to say.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I've listened to the omnibus.
> 
> I've listened to them talking throughout the years, back to the early 2000's.
> 
> ...


Uncle Dave is trying to tap into the anti wwe sentiment and aew is convenient to get behind. His hatred of wwe is kind of ridiculous. WWE still has most of the top talents in the world yet uncle Dave dishes out 5 6 and 7 stars to random matches the bucks or Kenny have or something no one saw over in Japan. Something turned him against the mainstream and he now values the workrate style. Jim has always been consistent in the style he follows but Dave has done a.big you turn as its fashionable to do so. I would say it's quite likely he is on some sort of payroll by aew at this point. Meltzer has also made some mad incoherent rants on a social media and some very bad remarks to several women. He appears to be getting quite senile with old age.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

the_flock said:


> Uncle Dave as he is affectionately known has always supported whoever leaks him inside knowledge and he rewards them with an extra couple of stars. If you don't then he marks you sown. That's all there is to it. Between him and the indie guys, they've ruined the industry.


This is spot on. WWE haven't been feeding him the gossip on recent years so he sticks to people who scratch his back. Some of his star ratings have been laughable in last few years. Putting virtually every young bucks match above actual classics he rated in the past such involving real greats such as flair steamboat Brett and others. Even inventing extra stars to give them lol. Just embarrassing himself at this stage.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

thisissting said:


> Uncle Dave is trying to tap into the anti wwe sentiment and aew is convenient to get behind. His hatred of wwe is kind of ridiculous. WWE still has most of the top talents in the world yet uncle Dave dishes out 5 6 and 7 stars to random matches the bucks or Kenny have or something no one saw over in Japan. Something turned him against the mainstream and he now values the workrate style. Jim has always been consistent in the style he follows but Dave has done a.big you turn as its fashionable to do so. I would say it's quite likely he is on some sort of payroll by aew at this point. Meltzer has also made some mad incoherent rants on a social media and some very bad remarks to several women. He appears to be getting quite senile with old age.



He has largely always been anti-WWE. He was a Japan and Jim Crockett fanboy in the 80s. He wouldn’t give Savage/Steamboat 5 stars in the same decade that matches involving The Road Warriors and Hansen/Gordy were getting them. Not exactly people known for their technical work rate lol. His first WWF 5-Star match didn’t happen until Shawn-Razor in ‘94. It took a revolutionary ladder match to get him to relent. There are already more 5+ rated matches in AEW in 3 years than the last 35 years of the WWF/E main roster. It has always been a theme.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He has largely always been anti-WWE. He was a Japan and Jim Crockett fanboy in the 80s. He wouldn’t give Savage/Steamboat 5 stars in the same decade that matches involving The Road Warriors and Hansen/Gordy were getting them. Not exactly people known for their technical work rate lol. His first WWF 5-Star match didn’t happen until Shawn-Razor in ‘94. It took a revolutionary ladder match to get him to relent. There are already more 5+ rated matches in AEW in 3 years than the last 35 years of the WWF/E main roster. It has always been a theme.


And you think AEW has had more 5 star matches than wwe in 35 years? That's absolute shite the guy is living in a different planet. And I'm no wwe fan it's gone downhill since the attitude era but hes kidding himself if he thinks the indys or new Japan are in some sort of golden age. Japanese wrestling was way stronger back in the 80s and 90s than now. And it's not that corny is pro wwe he shits on it almost every week. He just knows that they are still the yardstick and the more professional company.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

thisissting said:


> And you think AEW has had more 5 star matches than wwe in 35 years? That's absolute shite the guy is living in a different planet. And I'm no wwe fan it's gone downhill since the attitude era but hes kidding himself if he thinks the indys or new Japan are in some sort of golden age. Japanese wrestling was way stronger back in the 80s and 90s than now. And it's not that corny is pro wwe he shits on it almost every week. He just knows that they are still the yardstick and the more professional company.


Looking over the list, Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels combined in their entire careers were only in a combined total of 4 5+ star matches (2 each).

Adam Cole has been in 5…


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> In Kenny's own words the locker room is apparently living in fear of him which was a very strange thing for him to say.


Some of the less established guys naturally wouldn't want their names slandered as they try to make their way up by an old man who makes a living off of tearing people down, but I doubt it's a widespread thing, the majority get their insights/reviews on matches/talent elsewhere, or they just form their own opinion.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Looking over the list, Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels combined in their entire careers were only in a combined total of 4 5+ star matches (2 each).
> 
> Adam Cole has been in 5…


Exactly my point and Adam Cole at this point in a laughing stock of a wrestler. Even Adam Cole would say that's nonsense given Michaels is his idol.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Some of the less established guys naturally wouldn't want their names slandered as they try to make their way up by an old man who makes a living off of tearing people down, but I doubt it's a widespread thing, the majority get their insights/reviews on matches/talent elsewhere, or they just form their own opinion.


Kenny and the rest need to get some balls. Max castor has done things his own way for the most part and seems to have earned Jim's respect in some way. Coming out and bitching about jim will just put them in an argument they can't win and make them look stupid.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I remember when one of the wrestlers looked at the camera and said f-u Cornette, and Cornette upon reviewing proceeded to beg him to waste more of Khans money giving him attention


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Every time any of them mention Jim he makes more money. Guy must be a genius. These guys just can't help biting. Jericho was bad for it but was put in his place a few times and now knows to keep quiet. Tony will never back Kenny or any of his talent against cornette as he knows it won't go well.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Cornette's Patreon has lost over 200 patrons in the past year (664 => 466, a 30% drop) so his shtick may be starting to wear thin even amongst his own 'cult of Cornette'. I know he has other forms of revenue (his store), but a Patreon is generally designed for the most hardcore of the hardcore who want instant access.
> 
> View attachment 127327


the thing that he offhandedly plugs like maybe twice a year?

what's he gonna do for rent?!😮


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> I remember when one of the wrestlers looked at the camera and said f-u Cornette, and Cornette upon reviewing proceeded to beg him to waste more of Khans money giving him attention


That was not a wrestler, it was just Jelly Nutella.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

bdon said:


> And yet he holds no hatred for Matt Riddle who was apparently involved in a slow motion wrestling match. He LOVES Adam Cole who did a “Gay Off” in the middle of a match with Drew Gulak. He thinks highly of HHH who apparently (I’ve still not seen this clip) fucked a corpse. He loved Keith Lee who sold and lost a match to Mia Yim.
> 
> He loves who he loves and hates who he hates and makes up excuses as to why he feels that way. I don’t need to read what he says, because like in White Men Can’t Jump, I can HEAR Jimmy.
> 
> ...


Yes, except Dave, unlike Cornette, goes on 30 thread twitter rants about how his opinions must be taken as law ans anyone who disagrees with them should be barred from wrestling. He's literally taken awayObserver readers subscriptions over them not agreeing with him. And now he's such a pussy that he's set it up that you can't reply to his tweets unless he follows you.

Cornette thinks people who do intentionally fake stuff should be barred from wrestling, but not that anyone who wrestles a particular style just because he doesn't like the style.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

As for Cornette vs Meltzer, to me it comes down to who is more entertaining. Out of the two Cornette wins this one. Cornette is way more fun to listen to than Meltzer is. He does not take himself that seriously either. Meltzer on the other hand lives off of inside scoop he gets from some unknown voice. This is a battle between a circus clown and a college wrestling professor. I am down to listen to a circus clown any day of the week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> In Kenny's own words the locker room is apparently living in fear of him which was a very strange thing for him to say.


You continue to ignore the riots in DC. You ignore the fact that Jericho and MJF were attacked just this past year by someone in the name of Jim Cornette.

Keep pretending psychos aren’t out there looking for a reason, meanwhile Cornette is literally wishing for AEW to perform “retroactive abortion” on Orange Cassidy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Leviticus said:


> Yes, except Dave, unlike Cornette, goes on 30 thread twitter rants about how his opinions must be taken as law ans anyone who disagrees with them should be barred from wrestling. He's literally taken awayObserver readers subscriptions over them not agreeing with him. And now he's such a pussy that he's set it up that you can't reply to his tweets unless he follows you.
> 
> Cornette thinks people who do intentionally fake stuff should be barred from wrestling, but not that anyone who wrestles a particular style just because he doesn't like the style.


Then where is his animosity for Adam Cole and his “Gay Off” with Drew Gulak, Hunter and his necrophilia, damn near ANYTHING the Undertaker was doing in the 90s, Keith Lee losing to Mia Yim, etc.

Cornette tears down what he knows gets views. He’s working to make a living. Congrats on your Patreon subscription.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> As for Cornette vs Meltzer, to me it comes down to who is more entertaining. Out of the two Cornette wins this one. Cornette is way more fun to listen to than Meltzer is. He does not take himself that seriously either. Meltzer on the other hand lives off of inside scoop he gets from some unknown voice. This is a battle between a circus clown and a college wrestling professor. I am down to listen to a circus clown any day of the week.


I don’t even give a fuck about Meltzer vs Cornette. My point was that Dave and Jim are two sides of the same Autistic coin.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He has largely always been anti-WWE. He was a Japan and Jim Crockett fanboy in the 80s. He wouldn’t give Savage/Steamboat 5 stars in the same decade that matches involving The Road Warriors and Hansen/Gordy were getting them. Not exactly people known for their technical work rate lol. His first WWF 5-Star match didn’t happen until Shawn-Razor in ‘94. It took a revolutionary ladder match to get him to relent. There are already more 5+ rated matches in AEW in 3 years than the last 35 years of the WWF/E main roster. It has always been a theme.


Workrate refers to the pace the match is wrestled at. It has nothing to do with moves or mechanical execution of wrestling holds or moves. There are great matches with lower workrate and bad matches with the workrate being quite high.

I can’t speak for twitter and Reddit but THIS FORUM used the term “workrate” more than any other place online.

Stan Hansen has likely been in several matches that could deserve a five star rating. Terry Gordy probably has even more than Hansen. Gordy’s prime was almost all on television somewhere. Meltzer is not now nor was he EVER the authority on pro wrestling discussion online. There is no person that could possibly live up to become the boogeyman enemy that so many online have reserved for Dave Meltzer. He was always the authority for wrestling news coverage. Fans who seem to loathe him have no idea who he really is or why he was important to 1980s-2000s wrestling coverage.

I still don’t know why this place seems to rely on Meltzer’s ratings for the theme of certain days or weeks. His NEWS coverage is what made him famous. His opinions people could really take or leave without a second thought. He was a bit more select with his ratings until about ten years ago or so. Other periods that he rated strongly are Early-Mid 90s joshi wrestling scene, late 80s-Mid to late 90s All Japan, 2006-2008 Ring of Honor and the first years of AAA in 92-96. He gave even average quality Kurt Angle matches in WWE ****+ ratings as an unwritten rule.

This forum (plus twitter too I would guess) seems to have weaponized “workrate”, “5 Stars” and other terms like they are rebelling against the system or something. If so it is the system that they have created for themselves. They can escape the confines of that system by just not talking about it. If they disagree with someone’s rating of a match they can always watch and comment on the match themselves. At that point they have actually added to the discussion and their opinions are now part of the conversation.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

bdon said:


> I don’t even give a fuck about Meltzer vs Cornette. My point was that Dave and Jim are two sides of the same Autistic coin.


Yeah well I don’t care what they do morally as I don’t know them personally. So I will look at who entertains me more. If you find neither of them entertaining than thats your opinion which you have the right to have.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> Yeah well I don’t care what they do morally as I don’t know them personally. So I will look at who entertains me more. If you find neither of them entertaining than thats your opinion which you have the right to have.


Oh, Cornette is entertaining, but he is also not unbiased or fair in his criticisms. He’ll suck the Undertaker and HHH’s cocks in spite of some REALLY goofy shit on National fucking TV in one breath while crying over something Omega did 10 years ago and halfway across the world on a platform not many US audiences even know exists.

Jim is taking his Cult of Cornette for a ride, and they ACTUALLY believe he’s truthful and honest.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Workrate refers to the pace the match is wrestled at. It has nothing to do with moves or mechanical execution of wrestling holds or moves. There are great matches with lower workrate and bad matches with the workrate being quite high.
> 
> I can’t speak for twitter and Reddit but THIS FORUM used the term “workrate” more than any other place online.
> 
> ...


Meltzer is using his star ratings the same way Cornette uses his podcast rants: to take everyone of their readers/listeners for a ride. And these people buy it hook line and sinker.

“Oh Dave must be on the payroll, because he gave 5 stars to a street fight!!” Why does Dave need the AEW payroll when he has even his haters, such as yourself Kyle, all up in a roar and giving him and his newsletter more free advertising?

By that same token, we should assume Cornette is on the NXT payroll for pretending Cole looked like a threat for years and suddenly changed his tune and even goes as far as to claim he’s a shrinking man. On the payroll! On the payroll!!!

They are playing up their feelings to the Nth degree and getting paid to do it, and these people that buy their shit and get in an uproar or defend it blindly are the very audience they intended to reach. Jim Cornette’s pockets are fat, because you believe he isn’t playing a character. Kayfabe is alive and well, folks.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Oh, Cornette is entertaining, but he is also not unbiased or fair in his criticisms. He’ll suck the Undertaker and HHH’s cocks in spite of some REALLY goofy shit on National fucking TV in one breath while crying over something Omega did 10 years ago and halfway across the world on a platform not many US audiences even know exists.
> 
> Jim is taking his Cult of Cornette for a ride, and they ACTUALLY believe he’s truthful and honest.


I am well aware Cornette is biased. There are plenty of times he has went easy on CM Punk when Punk has botched certain moves. I don't agree with everything he says. After watching his content I know what to expect from him. I'd expect normal adults to do the same.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Glad to have grossed you out.
> 
> Also.. isn't the tombstone one of the grossest moves around? You've gotta put your face in the dudes crotch for like a solid 5-10 seconds. I dunno, just a random thought.


The homoerotic undertones of the video isn’t the gross part.

Its the dudes pretending to be wrestlers and also pretending to be gay at the same time to get a laugh from 20 drunk people at a school gym that’s the gross part.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> I am well aware Cornette is biased. There are plenty of times he has went easy on CM Punk when Punk has botched certain moves. I don't agree with everything he says. After watching his content I know what to expect from him. I'd expect normal adults to do the same.


Then you’re a rare breed. Lol


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> The homoerotic undertones of the video isn’t the gross part.
> 
> Its the dudes pretending to be wrestlers and also pretending to be gay at the same time to get a laugh from 20 drunk people at a school gym that’s the gross part.


Didn't see anyone pretending to be gay though? Thought it was gross because they had a thumb trapped in the guys ass, kind like how a stink face is gross because you're getting your face shoved in someones ass?

Didn't think gayness entered into it at all. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Didn't see anyone pretending to be gay though? Thought it was gross because they had a thumb trapped in the guys ass, kind like how a stink face is gross because you're getting your face shoved in someones ass?
> 
> Didn't think gayness entered into it at all. 🤷‍♂️


You don’t think it’s gay to put your thumb up another guys ass?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

La Parka said:


> You don’t think it’s gay to put your thumb up another guys ass?


I think there’s a lot of h.omo eroticism that takes place in wrestling both in the ring and in the back.

I remember listening to a Cornette story with Steve Austin, and he was talking about a rib done by one of the wrestlers where one dude stuck his dick in another dudes mouth. Cornette thought it was hilarious, as did Austin.

The wrestling business is fuuuuuucked up.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> You don’t think it’s gay to put your thumb up another guys ass?


Well I mean if you were actually finger fucking a guy for sexual purposes yeah sure. If your sticking your thumb against a pair of trousers, so your whole hand becomes trapped between buns of steel in a comedy match.. no.

Goofy af and absurd in the extreme but, yeah gay wasn't exactly the first thing that came to mind for me lol.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> I think there’s a lot of h.omo eroticism that takes place in wrestling both in the ring and in the back.
> 
> *I remember listening to a Cornette story with Steve Austin, and he was talking about a rib done by one of the wrestlers where one dude stuck his dick in another dudes mouth*. Cornette thought it was hilarious, as did Austin.
> 
> The wrestling business is fuuuuuucked up.


Dennis Condrey was the giver and Phil Hickerson the receiver for those wanting a mental image. The rib was originally meant to be on Tojo Yamamoto to make him think the pair were gay lovers but Condrey couldn't resist taking the opportunity to stick his meat & two veg in his tag team partner's mouth for real. 

It was a story Cornette told when I saw him live and pretty much everyone in the audience laughed. I guess a lot of us have a little dark humour that's fucked up.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

AthleticGirth said:


> Dennis Condrey was the giver and Phil Hickerson the receiver for those wanting a mental image. The rib was originally meant to be on Tojo Yamamoto to make him think the pair were gay lovers but Condrey couldn't resist taking the opportunity to stick his meat & two veg in his tag team partner's mouth for real.
> 
> It was a story Cornette told when I saw him live and pretty much everyone in the audience laughed. I guess a lot of us have a little dark humour that's fucked up.


Wow.. dude took that rib to a whole. notha. level.

-----

"Hey listen, man I got this great joke.. we're gonna rib this Japanese dude and freak him out and make him think that we're gay lovers."

"Okay.. but why?"

"Cuz it'll be funny! So all you've gotta do is get down on your knees and pretend to suck my dick."

"Umm, excuse me what?"

"Dude it's gonna be fuckin hilarious imagine the look on this guys face! It'll be great!"

*_ Proceeds to actually stick his dick in his tag partners mouth in front a most likely confused Tojo Yamamoto and some other guys who don't know wtf is going on_. *

"Dude! That was great we really ribbed him!"

"Yeah, good shit.. hey brother you wouldn't happen to have any mouth wash on ya?"

😬


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I am not upset, I am simply pointing out that Dave makes sure to spend a lot of bandwidth defending every dumb thing that is done, as long as people he personally likes are the ones doing them. He went well out of his way to shit all over the stuff in the 80's WWF that worked exponentially more for fans than anything done today whether or not he personally liked it, which is his whole argument today.
> 
> I am not sure I see the problem with Cornette's take on Cole, but I do need to say I did not watch much NXT. From what Cornette says, and from what I have inferred around here, Cole was presented as a more serious person in NXT. At a minimum he was not goofing around getting kissed on the cheek by two even more goofy guys, right? He also got gymophobic and has let his presentation go downhill (again, I am basing this off what people have said and pictures being posted of his time there) once he arrived in AEW. Also, no matter what WWE tries to say marketing-wise, NXT is their developmental brand, so some 150 pound dude being their champ is less offensive to me than that same person being in competitive main event matches for the top title on a main roster in another company. He also lost his first match to a hug from the mascot and then got a world title match.
> 
> But this is a strange argument you are making because Cornette is in fact sticking to his guns by now saying Cole is not great. He hates stupid, so he will call out people doing dumb stuff regardless of him liking them or not. Yes, we can both agree it may take him more time to do that if he personally knows and likes someone like Cody, but I have agreed with you on this in the past. Cole's presentation has changed, so Cornette has adjusted his opinion based on that changed data. Same thing with Jericho. Once he started doing awful, goofy stuff, Cornette shit on him too even though he has known Jericho for THIRTY years. I never heard Cornette say "Well, Jericho may have been in garbage matches with Trashitty, but I like him and I know him, so its cool." No, he called it stupid. Meltzer on the other hand would always shit on Hogan/Warrior even if what they were doing was good business or worked for the fans because he hated what they were doing.


Yea I've been the same with Cole. People around here know that I kept defending Cole till I was blue in the face but I changed my mind cause his work just was not up to par. Mix that with his poor booking and physique and Cole went from one of my favorites to I don't want to see him anymore. He was much better in NXT and even better in his prime in ROH where the crowds were worshiping him even if he was a heel. Cause he was so good at the art of pro wrestling. It's even harder for Corny to change cause he is more set in his ways, when he hates it's never ending and when he love, it takes him a while to change even when others prove him otherwise. But he indeed does change his mind.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

bdon said:


> Then where is his animosity for Adam Cole and his “Gay Off” with Drew Gulak, Hunter and his necrophilia, damn near ANYTHING the Undertaker was doing in the 90s, Keith Lee losing to Mia Yim, etc.
> 
> Cornette tears down what he knows gets views. He’s working to make a living. Congrats on your Patreon subscription.


He has talked shit about the Katie Vick angle for years,

He pretty much hates everything Adam Cole has ever done, except for his run in NXT. He hates the Bullet Club and pretty much everyone is it with only a couple of exceptions. His rivalry with Jay Lethal in ROH for hs approval...He espcially hates him now, since he's basically let his physique get so bad that even Riho looks fit by comparison, and basically just goes along with anything the Hardly Boyz tell him to do.

He's always talked shit about how stupid the undertaker's gimmick was and how Mark Calloway is the only person who could have ever gotten over with it. He's always praised him in the ring, but he always hated the gimmick, especially when he started shooting lightning. 

He's always hated intergender wrestling and taled shit abo0t Keith Lee losing to Yim on his podast when he heard about it. The only exception for his dislike with intergender wrestling is when you have a girl who has the size and strength to blievable hold their own. He said more than once that if Chyna had been properly trained and could go in the ring he would have loved her in intergender matches. Awesome Kong is another one he never minded seeing in them. But when you have someone the size of a 12 year old, like Riho, for example, it's just not believable that they would be able to hold their own against a grown man twice their size. 

It seems to me that you've lterally never listened to any of his shows and are just assuming his opinions based on whatever preconceived ideas you have about what he likes and dislikes.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Well I mean if you were actually finger fucking a guy for sexual purposes yeah sure. If your sticking your thumb against a pair of trousers, so your whole hand becomes trapped between buns of steel in a comedy match.. no.
> 
> Goofy af and absurd in the extreme but, yeah gay wasn't exactly the first thing that came to mind for me lol.


It wasn’t the first thing that came to my mind either. The first thing that came to my mind was look at these morons in the ring. it’s a real shame that many people regard one of them as a legend and it’s an even bigger shame that the rest of them are on national TV now.

The gay part isn’t the problem. The stupid part is. Same thing with Santina / Santino Marella.

get rid of em


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Leviticus said:


> He has talked shit about the Katie Vick angle for years,
> 
> He pretty much hates everything Adam Cole has ever done, except for his run in NXT. He hates the Bullet Club and pretty much everyone is it with only a couple of exceptions. His rivalry with Jay Lethal in ROH for hs approval...He espcially hates him now, since he's basically let his physique get so bad that even Riho looks fit by comparison, and basically just goes along with anything the Hardly Boyz tell him to do.
> 
> ...


He talks about how he always knew Cole was a good worker back in ROH and NXT. Wtf are you talking about?

And you literally just proved my point. He KNOWS of these Kayfabe breaking moments in everyone’s career, yet he only holds a grudge against Kenny for it. Mark Calloway literally shot lightning bolts and demanded the wrestlers audience, and commentators to sell it for him. He talks shit about certain people for killing the business, but he holds no such anger for all of these others who are just as guilty.

Thanks for highlighting the hypocrisy of Jim Cornette. He appreciates your Patreon subscription.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

bdon said:


> He talks about how he always knew Cole was a good worker back in ROH and NXT. Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> And you literally just proved my point. He KNOWS of these Kayfabe breaking moments in everyone’s career, yet he only holds a grudge against Kenny for it. Mark Calloway literally shot lightning bolts and demanded the wrestlers audience, and commentators to sell it for him. He talks shit about certain people for killing the business, but he holds no such anger for all of these others who are just as guilty.
> 
> Thanks for highlighting the hypocrisy of Jim Cornette. He appreciates your Patreon subscription.


A good worker when he is forced to work serious match. He also has talked shit about all the stupid shit he did nbefore NXT.

Stupid special effects isnt as bad as wrestling 9 year old girls and losing matches to a blow up doll. Everything Taker did can be explained within kayfabe as effects used to mess with an opponents head. Yes they are stupid, but it doesnt make the business look completely(and in Omega's case, intentionallty) fake.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Leviticus said:


> A good worker when he is forced to work serious match. He also has talked shit about all the stupid shit he did nbefore NXT.
> 
> Stupid special effects isnt as bad as wrestling 9 year old girls and losing matches to a blow up doll


Bullshit. Stupid special effects were on goddamn WEEKLY National tv screaming how fake it all is. Wrestling a 9 year old and a blowup doll halfway around the goddamn globe in a promotion that many do not know exists is not damaging the industry. 

This is the kind of utter bullshit Cornette feeds to you people, and you’re none the wiser to realize how ridiculous you sound parroting him.

If I trip and fall on my face in my own home, then I am just a klutz to my wife and kids that we share a laugh over. If I trip and fall on my face weekly at work, then I’m a liability and a safety hazard to those around me. Taker doing that shit weekly exposed the business for how goddamn fake it really was. “Sportz entertainment” might as well been built on the backs of every goddamn lightning bolt he shot.

No coincidence that the entire industry lost millions of viewers after that period of weekly tv.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

@bdon swinging on everyone today lmao


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

bdon said:


> Bullshit. Stupid special effects were on goddamn WEEKLY National tv screaming how fake it all is. Wrestling a 9 year old and a blowup doll halfway around the goddamn globe in a promotion that many do not know exists.
> 
> This is the kind of utter bullshit Cornette feeds to you people, and you’re none the wiser to realize how ridiculous you sound parroting him.


Currently the way they put their matches together is the real issue. No real selling, everyone obviously just waiting to catch each other, hitting 20 finisher in one match then ending it with a rollup.

Cornette has said several times he didn't like the Undertaker's supernatural gimmick or his no selling of everything early on. He was a fan of his working ability and respected his dedication to keeping kayfabe even after the business was exposed, and did his best to minimalize the goofier aspects of the character. 

AEW marks cheer for guys like Pockets who can't work and whose entire gimmick is intentionally designed to make fun of the business. There are only a handful of guys in AEW who can work a serious match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


>


Yes, and you can add goddamn Chucky threading Rick Steiner to the list! And Jim Cornette ain’t feigning anger over it, *because it does not sell as well as his angry rants about Kenny Omega.”

Cornette is simply working to make a dollar. As is Dave. As is SRS. As is anyone else attached to the wrestling industry.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lightning bolts out of your hands. A serious match.

Uhhh…right.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> @bdon swinging on everyone today lmao


I’ve been on one since Friday when I put in an offer on some land (at asking price) to build, and the seller’s suddenly decide they want us to purchase BOTH lots or to wait and see if they get any new offers by next Saturday.

If my wife didn’t want this Garden of Eden paradise, I’d have told the seller “suck my dick, Cody rHHHodes” and beat his ass on principle alone. Hah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Yes, and you can add goddamn Chucky threading Rick Steiner to the list! And Jim Cornette ain’t feigning anger over it, *because it does not sell as well as his angry rants about Kenny Omega.”
> 
> Cornette is simply working to make a dollar. As is Dave. As is SRS. As is anyone else attached to the wrestling industry.


The craziest part is they did the Chucky thing again


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Lightning bolts out of your hands. A serious match.
> 
> Uhhh…right.


I don’t understand how you can hate on Taker. The guy was brilliant at what he did. What ever Omega did sounds way worse.

I’m reading your posts with Eddie Kingston’s voices in my head.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> I don’t understand how you can hate on Taker. The guy was brilliant at what he did. What ever Omega did sounds way worse.
> 
> I’m reading your posts with Eddie Kingston’s voices in my head.


I don’t hate Taker. I am being logical and speaking on Cornette’s points. I don’t mind some goofiness in wrestling. Orange Cassidy and Danhausen are great when used right and not overexposed. I fucking hated WWE, but I have always enjoyed Taker’s stuff. Mick Foley did more to kill the business than anyone in modern wrestling, because he made it a stunt show…and I still absolutely love the dude and his spectacles.

I’m just trying to make certain people accept that Cornette is full of shit and working what angles get the most views. If his listeners show a drastic drop in all things Omega, Cornette will not speak on him with such anger, but as we know based on Meltzer’s existence, speaking on Omega is a lightNing rod for views. Just check Twitter where Kenny is brought up in damn near every random WWE post.

That’s all this is, a big work by Cornette. A goddamn funny one, sure, but a work nonetheless.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If cornette does these things solely for views, then why does he rarely talk about non ppv wwe stuff which gets alot of views? Matter of fact if hes not talking about a match, he rarely tlks about Omega. He also legit skips over cassidy stuff, which would def get him views.

Is he full of shit at times because he clearly plays favs? sure, but for the most part, he's fairly consistent in his criticisms


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Well Corny blew away Kenny again in his comeback this week. Hilarious to be fair.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Well Corny blew away Kenny again in his comeback this week. Hilarious to be fair.


It is just what happens when a below average talker tries to spar with one of the best in history.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Poor Kenny lol. At least the bucks aren't so stupid to have a pop recently. They know their limitations perhaps. You will note Tony will never back up any of them in their arguments with jim: he knows the score.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm guessing it was this video?

I'll listen to it while I shoot some hoops in an hour.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> It is just what happens when a below average talker tries to spar with one of the best in history.


That, and Omega is generally a moron, so even if he had any promo skills, like a Miro or Bischoff who can talk but still get obliterated, he'd still come out worse as Jim's just smarter than him.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

People treating this like a feud. 😂 Kenny can't make a dime off a guy who's not in the wrestling business anymore who earns a living selling poorly made action figures of himself and advertising pubic hair trimmers.

It's an actual serious talking point Kenny's raising about aggressive, obsessive, abusive fan bases that can harm the careers and well beings of wrestlers in the social media era. Cornette's called Kenny a paedophilia, accused him of having a 'Japanese school girl fetish' and alleged he's slept with wrestlers in exchange for pushes - Kenny should have stuck a lawyer on Cornette and Brian Last's arses faster than you can say 'Weasel Dooley'. Kenny has these weirdo self described 'cultists' parroting this garbage in his DMs, PMs, inbox every single day - and he likely has Riho and Shida in tears because they've suffered the same and can't understand why.

Wrestler's aren't scared of Cornette, in fact Sami Callihan's said when Cornette was still on the circuit he'd hide away from the boys in fear of being confronted for things he'd said. Wrestlers are scared of online mobs - inspired by Cornette, Meltzer, Dark Side of the Ring or whatever.

Now the lazy counter argument is 'wrestlers need to toughen up', and maybe some of them do. But we have had wrestlers quit the business, be cancelled and in Hana Kimura's case take their own life because of online harassing mobs. Nothing to do with Cornette but my boy Will Ospreay was sat at home during Lockdown, recovering from injuries, unable to work in Japan and getting dogs abuse online from brain dead morons accusing him of being a sex offender. He doesn't have a team of assistants to filter this hate out and he's spoke about how he was close to committing suicide. Like I said, it's a serious topic and certainly a bit more important than 'Corney sure buried Kenny, let me go and gloat about it online'.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kenny got exactly what he ordered:




*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AthleticGirth said:


> People treating this like a feud.  Kenny can't make a dime off a guy who's not in the wrestling business anymore who earns a living selling poorly made action figures of himself and advertising pubic hair trimmers.
> 
> It's an actual serious talking point Kenny's raising about aggressive, obsessive, abusive fan bases that can harm the careers and well beings of wrestlers in the social media era. Cornette's called Kenny a paedophilia, accused him of having a 'Japanese school girl fetish' and alleged he's slept with wrestlers in exchange for pushes - Kenny should have stuck a lawyer on Cornette and Brian Last's arses faster than you can say 'Weasel Dooley'. Kenny has these weirdo self described 'cultists' parroting this garbage in his DMs, PMs, inbox every single day - and he likely has Riho and Shida in tears because they've suffered the same and can't understand why.
> 
> ...


It's a serious topic, but the problem is people only care about online harassment and negativity when it goes at things they care about. Since you can always find a gang of people to back your opinion online, there's never a real need to check your behavior. All sides of the tribes be it WWE vs AEW or Classic fans vs modern fans, have equally toxic stans. They all throw stones and hide their hand, while pretending to be the only true victim. 

The issue is there's no consistency when it comes to what's considered acceptable behavior. We shouldn't talk about a Adam Cole or Kevin Owens' body. But calling Nia Jax a useless disgusting fat bitch, who only has a career because of her cousin, and she needs fired is fine. It was terrible the way fans treated Lita, but calling Conti and Sammy out there names now is A okay. Vince paying millions to fuck employees is Alpha, Tony hugging Cesaro a bit tight is cringe beta shit not fitting of a businessman lol.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

kenny should take it easy and stop being such a bitch. cornette is working his gimmick. kenny seems mad that he doesn't have a gimmick to work. that's cornette's fault? or is it kenny's for never learning how to develop a character?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> It is just what happens when a below average talker tries to spar with one of the best in history.


Huh, I didn't realize that you believe that Kenny Omega is (also) one of the best on the mic too 

Good on Omega for destroying that loser online


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Huh, I didn't realize that you believe that Kenny Omega is (also) one of the best on the mic too
> 
> Good on Omega for destroying that loser online


you have bad taste and you are a bad person in general. your opinion pollutes this board.

if you genuinely think that your boy olivier is one of the best on the mic, you are delusional and probably stupid. but i can't call you outright stupid because you'll report me to the communist mods. 

you're all sick.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Huh, I didn't realize that you believe that Kenny Omega is (also) one of the best on the mic too
> 
> Good on Omega for destroying that loser online


No one would ever rate Kenny as one of the best on the mic even if they were a big Kenny fan. Your own poll ranks him at a 6.6, so slightly above average.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> No one would ever rate Kenny as one of the best on the mic even if they were a big Kenny fan. Your own poll ranks him at a 6.6, so slightly above average.


he's delusional and a scumbag. there are bad takes and there are reaaaaally bad takes.

i like kenny but theres a fucking reason aew attached don GOAT callis to him for his main event run in the USA.

stupid fucking assholes pollute this board


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TonySirico said:


> he's delusional and a scumbag. there are bad takes and there are reaaaaally bad takes.
> 
> i like kenny but theres a fucking reason aew attached don GOAT callis to him for his main event run in the USA.
> 
> stupid fucking assholes pollute this board


DC is not a scumbag, he just has blind adulation towards smaller and flippy guys. He rated Trashitty, a goof has has said a total of about 6 words ever on TV 8/10 on the mic so...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> No one would ever rate Kenny as one of the best on the mic even if they were a big Kenny fan. *Your own poll ranks him at a 6.6, so slightly above average.*




Brutal take so I looked it up and it seems like the numbers don't lie. I guess 6.6 is considered elite if we're grading on a generous scale but even an IWC forum doesn't think much of Omega on the mic lol.





Two Sheds said:


> DC is not a scumbag, he just has blind adulation towards smaller and flippy guys. He rated Trashitty, a goof has has said a total of about 6 words ever on TV 8/10 on the mic so...




If Cassidy is an 8/10, I guess Ric Flair is about 80/10.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> That, and Omega is generally a moron, so even if he had any promo skills, like a Miro or Bischoff who can talk but still get obliterated, he'd still come out worse as Jim's just smarter than him.


Jim just has the loudest mouth of pretty much anyone in any room and knows how to turn a phrase -- That doesn't make him smart.

Being quick witted doesn't make you smart, but it does let you dominate discussion and brow beat other people into silence.

-----

It's fucking hilarious how many people confuse the two so often these days.

Hell, I think America elected a President on this very principle.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Jim just has the loudest mouth of pretty much anyone in any room and knows how to turn a phrase -- That doesn't make him smart.
> 
> Being quick witted doesn't make you smart, but it does let you dominate discussion and brow beat other people into silence.
> 
> ...


Those are not always overlapping skillsets, I agree with you. But I have never heard anyone serious call Jim dumb who has actually worked with him. People can disagree with him on his opinions all they want, but as a wrestling historian he is pretty highly ranked. The dude remembers random details from just about everything he has ever been involved with. That is very different than just being able to quickly come up with a witty comeback.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jim Cornette is very intelligent. He's an asshole and probably a bigot on several fronts but it's kinda silly to call him anything but a witty and smart guy. He's like Meltzer with his knowledge of wrestling history except he actually lived the part too.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Kenny, Dave, the Bucks, and those of their ilk are just mad that Jim pushes back on the nonsense that they are selling.

I fall out with Jim on women's wrestling. I like it far more than he does. But I mostly agree with his opinions on the Bucks, Kenny, and AEW.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> Those are not always overlapping skillets, I agree with you. But I have never heard anyone serious call Jim dumb who has actually worked with him. People can disagree with him on his opinions all they want, but as a wrestling historian he is pretty highly ranked. The dude remembers random details from just about everything he has ever been involved with. That is very different than just being able to quickly come up with a witty comeback.


Oh believe me, I'm not calling Jim dumb in the least.

I think I've listened to at least 100-150 hours of him (kind of an unhealthy amount tbh) and he has probably the best recall of anyone besides Meltzer when it comes to wrestling history -- but Meltzers brain sounds like its a fucking gigantic cobweb these days.

Recall itself doesn't mean you're actually smart though. Being smart requires you to actually do something with the knowledge you have and adapt to things in order to survive.

In a sense I guess he is smart because he's making a killing off ranting about shit to a bunch of people who don't want to accept times have changed and adapt to things as they are. 

But because he's got great stories and knows how to turn a phrase, he's making bank shitting on people like The Bucks and Kenny who have helped spearhead a new company that gave other wrestlers a way to support themselves and their family.

Put that in the win column? I'm not even sure considering how selfish the wrestling game these days seems to be for him. 

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Oh believe me, I'm not calling Jim dumb in the least.
> 
> I think I've listened to at least 100-150 hours of him (kind of an unhealthy amount tbh) and he has probably the best recall of anyone besides Meltzer when it comes to wrestling history -- *but Meltzers brain sounds like its a fucking gigantic cobweb these days.*
> 
> ...



Think Meltzer has always been like that. I believe he has some type of legitimate speech impediment. Doesn't help he probably also has ADHD and easily goes off-topic with Alvarez always having to direct him back to the original discussion.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Think Meltzer has always been like that. I believe he has some type of legitimate speech impediment. Doesn't help he probably also has ADHD and easily goes off-topic with Alvarez always having to direct him back to the original discussion.


He's always been a bit all over the place, but I've listened to interviews he's done back in the late 90's and early 2000's and he wasn't nearly as bad as he is these days. 

I think I've posted at least twice but there's a great archive of interviews with some top guys here if you're interested









Wrestling Observer Live Archive (1999-2007) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Over 300 episodes of Wrestling Observer Live that aired between 1999 and 2007, on both eYada.com and the Sports Byline USA radio network. Hosted by Dave...



archive.org


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> He's always been a bit all over the place, but I've listened to interviews he's done back in the late 90's and early 2000's and he wasn't nearly as bad as he is these days.
> 
> I think I've posted at least twice but there's a great archive of interviews with some top guys here if you're interested
> 
> ...



I'll check it out. I'm sure age hasn't made it much better but I recall him always kinda being scatterbrained so it definitely won't improve over time. lol


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I'll check it out. I'm sure age hasn't made it much better but I recall him always kinda being scatterbrained so it definitely won't improve over time. lol


Lol yeah, it really doesn't and Alvarez barely even bothers containing him these days. 

There's some cool interviews in that archive though. They got John Cena and Brock a couple months before they were coming out of OVW.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Lol yeah, it really doesn't and Alvarez barely even bothers containing him these days.
> 
> There's some cool interviews in that archive though. They got John Cena and Brock a couple months before they were coming out of OVW.




Yeah, you can even literally see the frustration in Alvarez's eyes as they have a planned discussion about John Cena and somehow Meltzer ends up diverting to talking about Rikodozan battling Lou Thesz in the 1950s.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Jim just has the loudest mouth of pretty much anyone in any room and knows how to turn a phrase -- That doesn't make him smart.
> 
> Being quick witted doesn't make you smart, but it does let you dominate discussion and brow beat other people into silence.
> 
> ...


He's a smart guy, brother.

Also, @Two Sheds , I immediately thought of you when Jim corrected Omega about the McDonald's cheeseburger before verbally burying him yet again.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> He's a smart guy, brother.
> 
> Also, @Two Sheds , I immediately thought of you when Jim corrected Omega about the McDonald's cheeseburger before verbally burying him yet again.


Hey.. I will say one thing he's smart on -- the best major nationwide chain burger out there certainly is Wendy's  



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Yeah, you can even literally see the frustration in Alvarez's eyes as they have a planned discussion about John Cena and somehow Meltzer ends up diverting to talking about Rikodozan battling Lou Thesz in the 1950s.


Or in this case when he's actually interviewing Lou Thesz 

Lol just finishing listening to it now, and Lou Thesz praised Kurt Angle as the best wrestler on two legs today (2001) apparently Kurt said, "I know you don't like what we're doing in wrestling today." Lou told him to grab the bag, don't let anybody devalue him, and run with it and have a wonderful life. He basically shat on HBK and also shat on UFC. And went off talking about Rikidozan himself.

Dude you called it.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Hey.. I will say one thing he's smart on -- the best major nationwide chain burger out there certainly is Wendy's
> 
> 
> Or in this case when he's actually interviewing Lou Thesz
> ...


I've never had Wendy's myself, mate. Honestly haven't eat much fast food in years but I could really go for a cheeseburger! (Even though it's morning time as I type this!)

Btw, gotta agree with Thesz. Kurt Angle was on fire in 2001. So much so that he became the only person to tap out Austin clean during Austin's GOAT run.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> I've never had Wendy's myself, mate. Honestly haven't eat much fast food in years but I could really go for a cheeseburger! (Even though it's morning time as I type this!)
> 
> Btw, gotta agree with Thesz. Kurt Angle was on fire in 2001. So much so that he became the only person to tap out Austin clean during Austin's GOAT run.


A bacon and egg sandwiches is always a socially acceptable substitute for any meal at any time of day and a splid stand in for a burger.. just sayin.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> People treating this like a feud. 😂 Kenny can't make a dime off a guy who's not in the wrestling business anymore who earns a living selling poorly made action figures of himself and advertising pubic hair trimmers.
> 
> It's an actual serious talking point Kenny's raising about aggressive, obsessive, abusive fan bases that can harm the careers and well beings of wrestlers in the social media era. Cornette's called Kenny a paedophilia, accused him of having a 'Japanese school girl fetish' and alleged he's slept with wrestlers in exchange for pushes - Kenny should have stuck a lawyer on Cornette and Brian Last's arses faster than you can say 'Weasel Dooley'. Kenny has these weirdo self described 'cultists' parroting this garbage in his DMs, PMs, inbox every single day - and he likely has Riho and Shida in tears because they've suffered the same and can't understand why.
> 
> ...


Kenny is trying to make himself relevant by bringing this up again. Jim has hardly mentioned him in months only in passing. Jim is the one who trends worldwide quite often not omega and who has the biggest listened to wrestling podcast in the world. In a weird sort of way it benefits both of them to be clashing publicly. Tony must be pissed off tho as it doesn't benefit aew for one of its top guys and an evp to be getting made to look a complete buffoon in public. One a should be steering clear of this. Jerucho got burned a few times now knows to steer clear of mentioning jim.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Huh, I didn't realize that you believe that Kenny Omega is (also) one of the best on the mic too
> 
> Good on Omega for destroying that loser online


Omega got his ass handed to him there. Be interesting to see if he comes back to apologise to jim like the last two times. Guy is one attention seeking Nancy boy.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Eventually Kenny is being afraid of, that AEW ends being great, without having Kenny, Bucks, etc. as main players. That is the stuff Cornette is telling here and there. Also Tony himself said, that Cornette doesn't hate everything. Kenny being scared by the cult of Cornette, whatever that is, lifts up Cornette's relevance even more.
To me it looks like Kenny wants to turn the stuff again into a narrative, where Cornette hates everything anyway, so it does not matter if he is right about a few things or not. But Kenny is not doing it good and therefore he just makes Cornette more relevant. Just listen to the stuff from the marker (around 1 minute it takes):





Kenny missed, that in the months before the AEW shows, there were a lot of pocasters trying to talk Cornette out of relevance, because he dared to speak bad about the bucks. But meanwhile they are gone from podcast business, while Cornette is still there.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Cornette repeatedly suggested that Kenny is some sort of sex offender. Cornette also does everything but outright say that Kenny is not a real man just because he is into Japanese culture, video games and joshi wrestling in particular. Jim’s pet names for Kenny are far too homoerotic and homophobic to be anything but a shot at Kenny’s manhood overall. 

Cornette is a bright guy. He can do so much better than Twinkletoes McFingerbsng. Kenny Olivier is still pretty lame but much more creative. You can do so much better, Jim. Weak sauce.

Jim had some really good stories this week, imo. I skip his AEW criticism because they are quite bad takes from a dishonest actor. I see enough of that here to satisfy me for ten lifetimes.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> A bacon and egg sandwiches is always a socially acceptable substitute for any meal at any time of day and a splid stand in for a burger.. just sayin.


I always liked you!


thisissting said:


> Omega got his ass handed to him there. Be interesting to see if he comes back to apologise to jim like the last two times. Guy is one attention seeking Nancy boy.


Not just Jim but Brian, too. He went in on him. It's funny because Brian used to think Jim was going ott with the elite and Meltzer stuff, but, the more he hears about them, the more he's realising what douchebags they all are.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> I always liked you!
> 
> Not just Jim but Brian, too. He went in on him. It's funny because Brian used to think Jim was going ott with the elite and Meltzer stuff, but, the more he hears about them, the more he's realising what douchebags they all are.


And Jim is such an upstanding human being. Uh huh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And I won’t repeat this again, so ignoring it will be viewed as an admission: everyone is laughing at how “thin-skinned” the AEW lockerroom is for being scared of Jim, yet no one wants to take him to task on the fact he literally wished for AEW to perform retroactive abortion on Orange Cassidy. He wants OC murdered, yet everyone wants to mock the idea that Jim is conveying these thoughts to listeners that he has dubbed his Cult. A name they willingly accept.

What we say has meaning. Fuck Jim.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Bit of an exaggeration there. Jim just wants Orange Cassidy to fuck off and never wrestle again. I actually don't agree with jim so much on orange I agree with Brian that he actually isn't a bad wrestler but the gimmick only has so much mileage before it gets a bit tiresome. I agree with jim though on the bucks and twinkle toes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

When asked about abortion, Jim literally said he wants AEW to retroactively abort Orange Cassidy. To his faithful listeners who willingly answer to him as his “Cult of Cornette”. We have already had one idiot attack Jericho and MJF in the name of Cornette. Sharon Tate really happened. The riots in DC really happened.

Fuck Jim Cornette.


----------



## BIG BAD BOOTY DADDEH (6 mo ago)

Soyboy alert


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> And Jim is such an upstanding human being. Uh huh.


I think he's fine, yeah. Gets unwarranted stick because people can't actually counter any of his points so they go "look what he said 30 years ago!!!"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> I think he's fine, yeah. Gets unwarranted stick because people can't actually counter any of his points so they go "look what he said 30 years ago!!!"


Cool. You don’t mind his jokes about chicken or voicing his wishes for the murder of Orange Cassidy. Again…fuck Jim Cornette.

Not liking the product is one thing. The vile shit that he says with a large platform of listeners who literally call themselves a cult is asking for a really shitty situation that Jim has to come back and say, “Well, I didn’t actually mean…”


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Jim Cornette is a great person. Only snowflakes who are butthurt say the otherwhise.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Jim Cornette is a great person. Only snowflakes who are butthurt say the otherwhise.


Cool. Glad you condone people wishing death on others. You’re quite intelligent.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

bdon said:


> Cool. Glad you condone people wishing death on others. You’re quite intelligent.


Stop acting like a kid.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> Cool. You don’t mind his jokes about chicken or voicing his wishes for the murder of Orange Cassidy.


A run of the mill chicken joke that's been around for decades and him exaggerating his disdain of someone he really doesn't give two fucks about in reality? Yeah, I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist over them. He's not racist and doesn't actually want OC to die.

He even went soft on Omega because he said he doesn't know how he is mentally speaking and doesn't want anything bad to happen to him as a result of going too hard on him in the recent video.

It's sad that the world has become so soft. It's like John Cleese trying to talk sense into the people trying to cancel Fawlty Towers. Not everything someone says needs to be taken so seriously. He hates what these guys from a wrestling POV, but that's it. It's not some Russo, Kevin Dunn genuine hate.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Stop acting like a kid.


Words have meaning, especially when you have a large platform of listeners who call themselves a cult. We already had one goddamn idiot try to attack the boys in the name of Cornette. We know Jim doesn’t want it to happen, but words have meaning. Sharon Tate really happened. The riots in DC really happened. Jim Jones really happened. The idiot attacking MJF and Jericho really happened.

Cornette should learn to choose his words a little better. Hate the product, but watch what you fucking say. And I have never had such anger for Corny as I did after hearing him voice his wishes to see Cassidy murdered.

What would it take for one of his “Cult of Cornette” followers to do their leader’s work to make y’all say, “Yeah, in hindsight, he shouldn’t have said…”


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> A run of the mill chicken joke that's been around for decades and him exaggerating his disdain of someone he really doesn't give two fucks about in reality? Yeah, I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist over them. He's not racist and doesn't actually want OC to die.
> 
> He even went soft on Omega because he said he doesn't know how he is mentally speaking and doesn't want anything bad to happen to him as a result of going too hard on him in the recent video.
> 
> It's sad that the world has become so soft. It's like John Cleese trying to talk sense into the people trying to cancel Fawlty Towers. Not everything someone says needs to be taken so seriously. He hates what these guys from a wrestling POV, but that's it. It's not some Russo, Kevin Dunn genuine hate.


His words have already caused Jericho and MJF to have to defend themselves in the ring IN THE NAME OF CORNETTE. I know Cornette isn’t wishing death on these mf’ers, but he has a large following. All it takes is one crazy to hear him request the wrong thing in a joking manner.

Jim is smart enough to know this stuff…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Orange Cassidy shit was low. I don’t give a fuck about any of the other shit, but there are just some things you don’t fucking say, especially when you have an audience his size, man.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> His words have already caused Jericho and MJF to have to defend themselves in the ring IN THE NAME OF CORNETTE. I know Cornette isn’t wishing death on these mf’ers, but he has a large following. All it takes is one crazy to hear him request the wrong thing in a joking manner.
> 
> Jim is smart enough to know this stuff…


People think it's an act but, personally, I think Jim is just genuinely shooting the shit with Brian on their podcasts. So, with that in mind, I don't think he should be responsible for any on the looney's doing dumb shit. If all it took is something as simple as that to cause someone to do something stupid, they most likely would've done something stupid anyway.

Like, that guy who tried something on an AEW show a few months back. When everyone thought he was a Cornette fan, Jim and Brian tore the guy to shreds. In the end, he wasn't a fan of his, but they made it clear this wasn't acceptable or funny or anything like that.

it's not even like he rants about them nowadays. He only speaks about them when their segments come up in the show. That's why he hadn't spoke about Omega in months before Kenny started going down that road again. If he had been nonstop ripping and taunting Omega whilst injured, sure, that would be something, but it's not the case.

jim's the exact same on his WWE reviews, too. Elias, Miz, Ronda Rousey, Alexa Bliss, Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Ryback etc have all had the Omega/OC treatment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> People think it's an act but, personally, I think Jim is just genuinely shooting the shit with Brian on their podcasts. So, with that in mind, I don't think he should be responsible for any on the looney's doing dumb shit. If all it took is something as simple as that to cause someone to do something stupid, they most likely would've done something stupid anyway.
> 
> Like, that guy who tried something on an AEW show a few months back. When everyone thought he was a Cornette fan, Jim and Brian tore the guy to shreds. In the end, he wasn't a fan of his, but they made it clear this wasn't acceptable or funny or anything like that.
> 
> ...


And our former President is facing impeachment for his choice of words that may have instigated a riot in DC.

Words have meaning. Especially when your audience is large enough.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> And our former President is facing impeachment for his choice of words that may have instigated a riot in DC.
> 
> Words have meaning. Especially when your audience is large enough.


You don't get to pull the words have meaning shit with the way you rant about Cody and Vince lol. Stop being sensitive just because you really like Omega.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And our former President is facing impeachment for his choice of words that may have instigated a riot in DC.
> 
> Words have meaning. Especially when your audience is large enough.


You do not get to say words have meaning and then use the word "impeachment" in the wrong context in the same post heh. He is not facing impeachment. He WAS impeached after January 6th happened.

And as far as Cornette being some cause of that fan who tried to attack Jericho, Jim has been involved in hundreds of fans trying to attack him. A fan trying to jump the rails these days is a once every few years thing. Back in the day and even in the 90s, it happened fairly frequently. And why? Jim and others were effective heels and would say over the top stuff to rile up the fans. That does not mean they wanted to be attacked.

He specifically clearly said this week he does not actually want anything bad to happen to Kenny, he just went into many details of why he thinks he is an idiot.

Also for the fan that tried to attack Jericho, Jim ranted on the idiot on his show and Jericho said:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413566823832903680
Editing to add Jim's tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413589654318813186


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You don't get to pull the words have meaning shit with the way you rant about Cody and Vince lol. Stop being sensitive just because you really like Omega.


I have never wished for murder upon either, so don’t go there. It isn’t about Omega. It’s about hearing Jim literally wish death upon Orange Cassidy before Brian Last quickly starts to interject and tell him to stop it.

I also do not have thousands of followers who refer to themselves as my cult. I’ve never had anyone attack another person in the name of my beliefs.

Cornette crossed the line of funny, amateur comedian talking about wrestling and into a real fucking prick, low-life human-being with that Cassidy shit. Fuck that motherfucker.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> You do not get to say words have meaning and then use the word "impeachment" in the wrong context in the same post heh. He is not facing impeachment. He WAS impeached after January 6th happened.
> 
> And as far as Cornette being some cause of that fan who tried to attack Jericho, Jim has been involved in hundreds of fans trying to attack him. A fan trying to jump the rails these days is a once every few years thing. Back in the day and even in the 90s, it happened fairly frequently. And why? Jim and others were effective heels and would say over the top stuff to rile up the fans. That does not mean they wanted to be attacked.
> 
> ...


A one day rant and one podcast does not fucking take back all of the times he threatens to kick these people’s ass or WISH DEATH UPON THEM, which you continue to fucking ignore. The Orange Cassidy comment crossed a line.

Fuck Jim Cornette.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> A one day rant and one podcast does not fucking take back all of the times he threatens to kick these people’s ass or WISH DEATH UPON THEM, which you continue to fucking ignore. The Orange Cassidy comment crossed a line.
> 
> Fuck Jim Cornette.


Someone threatening to kick someone's ass? In the wrestling business? Now I have heard everything. It is not a one day rant/podcast. Jim has told many, many hours worth of stories about how you should never cross the guardrail and if you do what the consequences would be. There are many stories from the 80's in the territories of how it was not only OK, but expected to have any fan who crossed that line spend a few minutes getting worked over in the back. Like most subjects, this is a subject Jim has gone into extensive detail on. He is and always has been 100% against any fan putting their hands on a talent. That is why it was hilariously easy for Jericho, who has known Cornette since the early 90's, to make that statement despite the professional differences they currently have. The end. People in the business working things out for themselves is another story.

For the Trashitty stuff, it is obvious to anyone who has spent any time listening to Jim that he is a huge South Park fan. They did an episode very early on, I want to say over 20 years ago, where Cartman's mom goes to Planned Parenthood to get an abortion. Of course, the punchline is that it is for her son who has already been alive for a number of years. Is it crude? Of course. Was Jim combining his love of South Park with his disgust at the Supreme Court overturning Roe v. Wade? Yes. Was it an active call for someone to be killed? Obviously not.

This is all just getting so petty and silly. Kenny is all butthurt that so many people in the US do not want to see people from another country they do not know and who do not speak English just randomly show up with little explanation and be treated as stars. Grow up. He even says the joshis are BETTER than the Americans. So he is being bigoted in the opposite direction, but of course that is fine. It is only a problem when his fragile feelings are hurt. Like I said in my main response to all this, this noodle-spined dude would have never made it in the territory days. The crowds were 1000 times worse. You had riots, guys slashing the heels' tires, grandmothers trying to stab you. But OH NO, some mean words online that no one forced you to read. I am going to refer to Kenny as The Jellyfish from now on. No backbone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sure thing. Sweep away the comment as a joke.

Until something bad happens, then we can listen to the profound apologies and “I DIDN’T MEAN THAT”s.

Fuck Jim Cornette. You keep bringing up the territories and having to fight off rights like that matters in 2022. We also don’t have to worry about weekly lynchings, but it still isn’t cool to be a racist prick.

Cornette crossed a line with the Cassidy comment. Let’s hope some nut job sitting at home, hating their life and looking for any reason… didn’t find just the right words to motivate him to cross a line.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Sure thing. Sweep away the comment as a joke.
> 
> Until something bad happens, then we can listen to the profound apologies and “I DIDN’T MEAN THAT”s.
> 
> ...


It obviously was a joke, and for the reasons I specifically mentioned. I mention the things that happened in the territory days because that was Jim's experience and why he knows better than these goofs who cry when they read a mean tweet what real animosity is.

I really hope there was not someone watching when Rikishi ran over Steve Austin and DID IT FOR DA ROCK that wanted to finish the job. You want everyone to walk on eggshells forever because there are nuts out there? Remember when the nWo started and they had that amazing segment where they beat up the locker room and threw Mysterio into the trailer (paraphrasing Larry Zbyszko now: "LIKE HE WAS A DART!")? There were more than a few actual 911 calls placed that night due to people believing it was real. Should they not have done that just because some cabin dwelling dweeb who looked up between scribbling pages in his manifesto and saw it and might go down there and try to do something about it?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You keep bringing up shit from decades ago. It’s 2022. Times are not the same. Jim Cornette should fucking know better than to be actively wishing death on the talent, even in a joking matter.

Fuck him.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Just here to say Jim Cornette is the voice of wrestling. Every word he says is from the bottom of his heart. Jim Cornette will be remembered in history for being a amazing manager who could do promos like no other. I am here for his stand against clownish wrestlers who make Mickey mouse out of wrestling.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

bdon said:


> You keep bringing up shit from decades ago. It’s 2022. Times are not the same. Jim Cornette should fucking know better than to be actively wishing death on the talent, even in a joking matter.
> 
> Fuck him.


Soft as butter


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally got to listen to it on my long drive.


Cornette completely ethered Kenny & friends. And I don’t even completely hate Twinkletoes like Cornette does. But it is what it is.

It’s actually kinda hilarious to watch AEW’s culture of getting easily offended and basically displaying it in public. They made Cornette far more relevant than he would otherwise be.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> ...
> 
> It’s actually kinda hilarious to watch AEW’s culture of getting easily offended and basically displaying it in public. They made Cornette *far more relevant* than he would otherwise be.


To make that pretty clear. But hey, they are still working on it.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

the longer aew exists.... the more cornette is right on so many things. He has been calling out aew on their bullshit and mistakes... at first I only agreed with maybe 50% of what he said in the beginning of aew....but it turned out he was right on lots of things that take time to pan out.....but he could see mistakes from a mile away...now I agree with cornette about 80-90% of the time. The only main things he still gets wrong sometimes are on the business side of things..like trying to compare tv ratings from different eras or the impact of social media. 

Its impossible to defend omega right now....say what you want about him as a performer.... but the 2 areas where he was put in charge with a high degree of influence have been a disaster.....the video game and womens division.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Video game? What video game? 😉


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Video game? What video game? 😉


Coming soon...maybe... Not sure kennys excuse, he hasn't been on the road for the last 8 months plenty of time to get the video game moved on a bit. If he is responsible for the women's booking that has been a disaster apart from Britt Baker and jade.

The only thing iv enjoyed about it all was Don Callis he makes a great smarmy manager. The best thing Kenny can do is to not speak. Its a shame they didnt keep Don on TV and maybe stick him with the bucks. His act would work equally with them as with Kenny. It's weird how folk just vanish with no explanation.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Coming soon...maybe... Not sure kennys excuse, he hasn't been on the road for the last 8 months plenty of time to get the video game moved on a bit. If he is responsible for the women's booking that has been a disaster apart from Britt Baker and jade.
> 
> The only thing iv enjoyed about it all was Don Callis he makes a great smarmy manager. The best thing Kenny can do is to not speak. Its a shame they didnt keep Don on TV and maybe stick him with the bucks. His act would work equally with them as with Kenny. It's weird how folk just vanish with no explanation.


"Code Forever!" (Clap clap clap clap clap)
"Code Forever!" (Clap clap clap clap clap)


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

See I read the article, what is the hate speech corny has said? He practically a liberal democrat, what the big deal? He not for wrestling blow up dolls, spot fests, flashing your penis, invisible grenades, no selling, and wrestling 9 year old girls, that exposes the business as bullshit? Please explain Corny hate speech, with expectation to anything said about Kevin Dunn and Vince Russo.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

bdon said:


> Sure thing. Sweep away the comment as a joke.
> 
> Until something bad happens, then we can listen to the profound apologies and “I DIDN’T MEAN THAT”s.
> 
> ...


Your comparing have to fight off fanatical Mark's in the territories to lynchings, I can see how this business is dead.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Don’t have time to wade through 16 pages of this, but to what exactly is Kenny responding? What did Cornette say (this time) to make Omega go off?

And I thought it was pretty amazing that he said Corny has the entire AEW locker room shook that Jim might criticize them. I mean is Kenny saying that the AEW locker room sits around and talks about how worried they are about what some guy will say on a freaking podcast? That’s just … wow. Why give him that power?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

What a burial that was from Corny.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

All I'm getting from this feud between Jim and Kenny is how different rants has become. Jim's like old school rants section where rules weren't needed and call outs were viscous. Whereas Kenny is the new school rants where people brag about reaction scores and post counts and callouts are more akin to an episode of the view rather than gangs of new York.

But I truly believe this feud will die once Kenny comes back and betrays his fan base by wrestling more story based instead of having 6 star wank fests. If Kenny wrestles how Jim likes Jim will shut up.

PS I'm not calling anyone out so don't try and nab me for baiting or shit like that I'm making an observation on the rants section itself


----------

